# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Çfarë besojnë bektashijtë?

## ATMAN

Bektashinjte besojne Zotin e Madh e te vertete,Muhamed-Aline,Hatixhen,
Fatimene,Hasanin e Hysejnin.Besojne te dymbedhjete Imamet qe jane:  

 IMAM ALIU
IMAM HASANI
IMAM HYSEJNI
IMAM ZEJNEL ABEDINI
IMAM MUHAMED BAKIRI
IMAM XHAFER SADIKU
IMAM MUSA QAZIMI
IMAM ALI RIZAJ
IMAM MUHAMED TEKIU
IMAM ALI NEKIU
IMAM HASENI ASKERIU
IMAM MUHAMED MEHDIU  

 Te gjithe Bektashinjte kane per At Aline dhe per Nene Fatimene.Besojne te
gjithe te "Lumturit",te tanishem e te shkuar.Besojne sidomos ne miresine te cilen e adhurojne.Pervec senjtoreve,qe u permenden me siper,te cilet i
dashurojne me shpirt,Bektashinjte besojne gjithashtu Moisine,Shen-Merine,krishtin dhe sherbestaret e tij.
I pari i Bektashinjve eshte Imam Xhafer sadiku dhe perkujdestari i tyre eshte Haxhi Bektash Veliu,qe rrjed nga e njejta familje.
Te siperpermendurit kane thene :Bej mire e mos bej te keqen.
Ne keto fjale permblidhet e gjithe feja e Bektashinjve.Ne kete fe mbreteron e vereteta,drejtesia,urtesia dhe te gjitha vetijat e mira.Feja e 
Bektashinjve eshte nje ruge e gjere,perpara se ciles shtrihen miredashja
miresia,vellazerimi,miqesia,nderi,sjellja njerezore dhe te gjitha te mirat.Kjo
rruge,ne njeren ane eshte e mbushur me lule te urtesise dhe ne anen tjeter me lulet e se vertetes.
Pa vellazerimin,urtesine dhe dashurine ndaj se vertetes nuk mund te jesh nje Bektashi i vertete.
Per Bektashine,Gjithesia eshte perendija vete dhe njeriu perfytyron Perendine.
Njeriu,gjersa kryen vepra te mira,permbush deshiren e Perendise dhe te
Engjujve te vertete.
Per kete shkak Bektashinjte deshirojne te kryejne te miren e bekuar dhe e urrejne dhe e hedhin poshte te keqen e mallkuar.
Te njeriu eshte vete Perendia.Kur Perendia desh te vinte ne dukje vehten krijoi Njerine.
Rruga qe ndjekin Bektashinjte eshte e hapur dhe e drejte: eshte rruga e urtesise dhe e miresise per ata qe jane te zgjuar.
Per Bektashinjte,cdo gje e keqe eshte e ndaluar:veset,veprimet e pa drejta
mosbesnikerite,dinakerite jane te mallkuara.
Bektashizmi eshte zeri i Perendise dhe i te gjithe shenjtoreve.
Katekizma e Bektashinjve eshte Gjithesia dhe sidomos njeriu sepse i Madhi Ali ka thene:"Njeriu eshte nje liber qe flet,feja eshte nje fjale e vetme.por te paditurit e kane shtuar.Feja qendron ne zemer dhe nuk eshte e shkruar ne karte.".  

 NAIM FRASHERI

----------


## ATMAN

Imam Aliu(p.q) dhe freskia e kultures dhe civilizimit Islamik

Ditelindja e bekuar e nje personaliteti te pashoq ne historine e njerezimit,Imam Aliut(as)eshte nje nga festat me te rendesishme islame.por kete feste te madhe po e perkujtojme ne dite te trazuara kur Mauzoleumi i Hazretit Ali eshte bere objekt i sulmeve te atyre qe kurre nuk nuk kane respektuar mendimete larta dhe drejtesine e Aliut dhe i kane perlyer duart me gjakun e njerezve te pafajshem e te pambrojtur.

Aliu(as) pas profetit Muhamed (S) eshte shembulli i njeriut te plote e te persosur. Ai ne kulmin e besimit dhe adhurimit respektonte drejtesine dhe sigurine e popullit. Gjate kontakteve te nderlikuara politike kishte gjithmone parasysh vlerat njerezore dhe morale. Pushteti nuk mund ta largonte ate nga modestia dhe thjeshtesia dhe sa I rrepte ishte me armiqte aq i drejte i dashur dha bamires ishte me popullin sidomos me te varferit. Ai ishte i tille saqe Profeti i nderuar i islamit e porosiste keshtu njerin prej shokeve te tij:

"Ej Ammaar!Nese e sheh Aliun te kaloje i vetem ne nje rruge dhe te gjithe njerezit kalojne ne nje rruge tjeter, ti shko ne rrugen e Aliut sepse ai kurre nuk te con drejt shkaterrimit dhe kurre nuk te nxjerr nga rruga e drejte".

Ditelindjen e bekuar te te madhit Ali(p.q) u urojme te gjithe njerezve liridashes dhe perkrahesve te drejtesise ne bote. Cdo kulture me kalimin e kohes per tu zgjeruar ne bote ka nevoje te ndikoje edhe ne kulturat dhe civilizimet e tjera. Ne brendesine e shpalljes se sjelle nga Profeti i shenjte(S) ndodhen edhe bazat e kultures dhe civilizimit islamik.

Burimi kryesor i kesaj kulture eshte libri qiellor Kurani si dhe theniet dhe sjellja e profetit. Kultura dhe civilizimi islamik me origjinalitetin e saj ishte aq i fresket saqe ne kohen e vet ndikoi shume mbi kulturat dhe civilizimet e tjera. Ne kete menyre Islami si nje burim i kulluar dhe i pashtershem lau zymtesine dhe erresiren e periudhes se Xhahilijetit dhe e ktheu ambientin e erresires ne burim te kultures dhe dijes.

Pas profetit,Aliu(as) i pari burre besimtar e vazhdoi dhe forcoi rrugen e Profetit te Ndritur. Na baze te fakteve historike ai ishte pararoje ne perhapjen e fese Islame dhe te kultures dhe civilizimit islamik. Aliu(as) per shkak te marredhenieve te ngushta te tij me Profetin ishte i njohur me thellesite e principeve te fese Islame. Blazeri transmeton: 

"Kur e pyeta Imam Aliun se si eshte e mundur qe ai di shume me teper per theniet e Profetit sesa te tjeret mu pergjigj: "Afersia jone ishte e tille qe kur une e pyesja Profetin per ndonje gje Ai me pergjigjej, ndersa kur une heshtja, vete ai Hazret me sqaronte".

Zakonisht kulturat e reja pas njefare kohe largohen nga principet dhe mesaxhet e tyre kryesore.Pas Profetit edhe kultura Islame ndodhej ne prag te ketij rreziku.

Dalngadale filloi te perhapej shpirti i deshires per pasuri, sundim dhe pushtet mbi te mirat e kesaj bote. Hazreti Ali me largpamesine e tij te thelle e te qarte filloi te luftonte kunder devijimeve dhe mendimeve te gabuara ne shoqerine Islame. Ai ishte i mendimit se Zoti i ka derguar Profetet mbi toke qe ti ftojne njerezit te mendojne dhe te shpalosin talentet e tyre te fshehura apo te ndrydhura. Bazuar mbi kete Aliu (as) e konsideronte besimin si domosdoshmeri per formimin e njeriut te plote. Ai i kushtonte rendesi jetes se lire, te paster, larg ndnjejes se mendjemadhesise dhe superioritetit kundrejt te tjereve. Kur banoret e qytetit Anbar pane Imam Aliun vrapuan drejt tij duke i thurur lavde, por ai me nje ton te bute i qortoi duke thene: "Betohem per Zotin se prijesit tuaj nuk perfitojne asgje nga kjo dhe ju e mundoni veten kot."

Hazreti Ali i cili eshte quajtur nga Profeti si porta e qytetit te diturise, ne shume raste u kerkonte myslimaneve te ishin ne pararoje te shkences dhe diturise. Ai e konsideronte diturine si dhuntine me te mire, me te vlefshme se pasuria, mbrojtese e njerezve dhe gjithmone u kerkonte guvernatoreve te tij ne qytete e provinca qe ne vendimet e tyre te keshilloheshin me njerezit e ditur dhe shkencetaret. Pas Profetit, njerezit ishin te etur te njiheshin me thellesine dhe shpirtin e mesazheve te Islamit. Hazreti Ali (as), si komentuesi me i shquar I Kuranit te shenjte, filloi te komentoje ajetet e shenjta duke i falur freski dhe qartesi thenieve hyjnore. Abdullah ben Abas eshte nje nga nxenesit me te shquar te Imam Aliut ne komentimin e Kuranit. Ebne Ebelhadid dijetar i madh Islam, e konsideron Aliun si qender e te gjitha shkencave Islame dhe thekson: "Shkenca e komentimit buroi prej tij dhe u zgjerua prej tij. Megjithese disa u perpoqen te zbehnin superioritetin dhe poziten e tij te larte, Aliu eshte si nje diell qe nuk mbulohet dot me duar pasi ai eshte drita qe shihet me sy nga te gjithe. "Ne pergjithesi njekohesisht me lulezimin e shkencave Islame, u shfaq edhe thellesia dhe gjerezia e oqeanit te diturise se Aliut qe deshmonte me madheshtine dhe personalitetin e tij te larte. Ky oqean permblidhte ne vetvete te gjitha fushat e shkencave Islame.

Abas Mahmud Akad Mesri thekson: "Aliu luajti nje rol te rendesishem ne lulezimin e teresise se principeve juridike, te shkencave islamike, te komentimit dhe perkthimit te librave arabe dhe pa frike mund te konsiderohet si burimi dhe baza e te gjitha shkencave islamike.

"Xhamite ishin qendrat e para te mesimit dhe edukimit islamik. Profeti (s) ishte i pari qe duke nderuar Masxhedunnabi ne Medine e ktheu ate ne qender te edukimit fetar dhe moral. Pas Tij ishte Aliu (p.q) qe e ktheu xhamine e Kufes ne qender te edukimit te myslimaneve dhe te komentimit te Shkencave islamike.

Letersia ka nje rol te rendesishem ne edukim, ne transferimin e mendimeve dhe perhapjen e kulturave. Aliu me rrjedhshmerine dhe dometheniet e fuqishme,oratorine dhe fjalorin e pasur ndikoi fuqishem mbi letersine dhe letraret e famshem. Letersia arabe dhe madje edhe letersia perse u zgjeruan ne boten islame duke u bazuar ne dy burime te fuqishme,Kuranin e shenjte dhe Nahxhul Belagen qe eshte permbledhje e fjalimeve te Imam Aliut (as). Ebne Nabate nje nga shkrimtaret e famshem te shekullit 4 HK thote: "Mesova permendesh 100 kapituj te fjalimeve te Ali Ebn Abutalebit derisa munda te mesoj tekniken e shkrimit.

"Sipas Xhorxh Xhordag i krishtere libanez Aliu depertoi thelle ne letersine arabe dhe pasuroi te gjitha labirinthet e letersise arabe.

Aliu (as) me ndikimin e thelle te tij ne kulturen dhe civilizimin Islamik, ndikoi edhe mbi kulturat e tjera duke mesuar ruajtjen e bazave te kultures fetare. Ai me hapa gjigande ne te gjitha sferat e ndryshme personale, shoqerore, ne ceshtjet materiale dhe shpirterore, deshmoi se eshte e mundshme qe duke u bazuar ne udhezilet e larta te Islamit te drejtohet shoqeria ne nivelet me te larta dhe te shperthejne talentet e njerezve. Aktualisht njerezimi eshte i etur per mesimet e tij te larta qe jane cilesuar nga dijetaret si burime te jetes dhe lumturise.

Bisedimin tone po e perfundojme me thenien   :"Padyshim Aliu eshte misherim i virtyteve dhe aftesive te larta personale dhe ndikues ne te gjitha sferat e shkencave islamike dhe rralle mund te shihet ndonje dege e ketyre shkencave qe te mos jete zhvilluar nga Aliu (as). mes tij dhe dijetareve te medhenj te te gjitha shkencave ekziston nje lidhje e pandashme sepse ai eshte mesuesi i te gjithe dijetareve."

----------


## ATMAN

Lindja e Hazrete Fatimes (a.s.)



Me nejzete xhemaduthanie  te vitit te pese bathet,(viti kur I ariti shpallja Muhamedit(s.a.v.s.). ne te cilin vite   shtepia   e pejgamberit priti me nje  gezim te madhe lindjen e vajzes se tij.

Syte e Hadixhes (a.s)  bashkeshortes se pejgamberti  iu mbushem perplote  me lote nga gezimi I madhe kurse Muhamedi (s.a.v.s) duke shiquare larte qiellin iu falenderua Zotit,  perqafoi dhe mori ne krah te tij femijun e posalindur .Pejgamberi puthi ballin e saje dhe  dhe shiqoi me nje ngrohtesi foshnjen e tij,pastaj tha :emrin kesaj vajze do  tia veme Fatime ,Hatixheja me nje buzeqeshje te embel tergoi pelqimin e saje.

Me lidjen e Fatimes u perhap ne Meke se perseri Muhamedi u pasurua me femije , jobesimtaret nga ky lajme nuk u cuditen por  fillon  te ofendojne pejgamberin  se nuk I ka lindur djale,e ofendonin dhe I thuanin atij qe  ti je oxhak fikur dhe nuk ka kush te te trashigoje dhe do te humbet tarshigimia.por Allahu xh.sh.me shpalljen e ajeteve  te bukura  ku tha:

Ne ju dhame  miresi atehere si falenderim fale namazin dhe ben kurban,kurse armiqet tua do te zhduken.

Pejgamberi me gjithe fuqine  dhe vullneti e tij besoi fjalet e Allahut .Fatimje lindi dhe engjujte iu rrethuan reth e perqarke saj  te festojne me te miren dite te gjithesise. ju urrojme te gjithe juve ndegjues te nderuare lindjen H.Fatemis (a.s).

Fatimja (a.s) u rite ne krahet e nenes se saje perplote dashuri dhe meshire gjithastu u edukua ne prezencen e babait te saj ku nuk zgjati shume kohe.Gjithmon kur pejgamberi frymzohej me shpallje Fatimeja I ndegjonte ajetet hyjnore qe ishin perplote me mesim hyjnore dhe ndegjonte komentimin nga babai,Muhamedi (s.a.v.s.).

Nje dite e pyeten Fatimen (a.s)cilen pune e do me se shumti ajo tha :

Leximin e kuranit,te shiquarit fytyren e shendritshme te  pejganberit dhe ndihmen per nevojtaret e dua me se shumti.

Nje nga vecantite  te qenurit te H.Fatimes (a.s) eshte pozita e larte e saje shpirterore.trupi dhe shpirti I saj ishte I lidhur ngushte dhe afer me njesin e allaht xh.sh dhe nuk fliste dhe as punonte asnje pune pa deshiren e allhut xh.sh keto ishin vecorit e saje. .H.Fatimeja(a.s.) gjithmon e ndihmoi babain e saj ne ditet me te veshtira te jetes se tij ne kohen kur pejgamberi luftonte me dhunen,shirkun ajo mbronte idealet hyjnore te tij.

Njera nga lagapet e saja ishte sadike e qe do te thote shume besnike,besnikeria ne te folurit dhe vepruarit eshte njera nga vecorit e rendesishme te besimit.dhe sigurishte qe Fatimeja (a.s.)eshte pasqyra e besnikerise dhe fisnikerise.

Dashuria e H.Fatimes (a.s.) ndaj Allaht xh.sh. dhe adhrimin qe kishte ajo ne zotin nuk pengoi  ne  kontaktet active te saja  me popullaten dhe shoqerine ku jetone ajo. u pasurua me nje  adhrim te madhe ku vuri ate ne perdorim ne skenen politike dhe shoqerore .dhe per kete arsye ne familjen e ngrhote te Zahras dhe Aliut (a.s.)  u keshilluan dhe edukuan njerez te shumte ,pesonalitetet si imam Husejni (a.s.)dhe  imam Hasani(s.a.)  ku do te mbeten pergjithmon si shembylltyre ne historin njerzore per sjelljen dhe edukaten e tyre.

Ashtu qe  edhe jobesimtaret nga rruga dhe metoda te cilen ndjekin keto dy personalotete  ishin shume te frymezuare dhe te habiture.

Pershkak te situates se vecante qe posedonte H.Aliu (a.s.) prane pejgamberit  per arsye se ishte bashke me pejgamberin ,Fatimja I kryente detyrat e renda shtepiake dhe  edukimin e femijve .

Nje dite H.Aliu (a.s.) pa qe Ftimeja (a.s.) po lodhej pa mase dhe keshilloi ate qe te shkoje ate tek pjgamberi dhe te gjeje nje rrugedalje .H.Fatimeja (A.S.) e pranoi propozimin e bashkeshortit te saj dhe momentin kur ariti tek pejgamberi per shkak te respektit  qe kishte   ndaj babai te vete nuk mundi ta shqyrtoje por Aliu a.s. tha:O pejgamber I zoti per hire te duarve te saja me brum une drega Fatimen a.s. tek ju qe ju te dergoni nje sherbyes per te pejgamberi me buzeqeshje shiqoi te bujen dhe tha:  Fatime shpirte do te te mesoje nje pune e cila eshte me mire se sa sherbimi? Puna e cila do te ta lehtesoje mundimin tende  dhe do te ta qetesoje dhe embelsoje jeten tende?Fatime shpirte gjithmon pasi qe ta falish namazin thuaj 34 here allahu ekber,33 here elhamdulilah,dhe 33 here subhanallah ,nese kete e perserit cdo dite me radhe punet e dhe veshtersite e kesaje bote do te te lehtesohen.

Me habitje pejgamberi perballe kerkeses se Fatimes a.s. I tha dhe e mesoi ate.keto fjale ne te cilat perdoret fuqia dhe madheria e Allahu xh.sh. i humbe ato lodhje dhe mundime te perditshe te njeriut ne kete bote  dhe e bene ate durtimtare.ne fakte ajo e cila pejgamberi ia mesoi Fatimes a.s. ishte  qetesia shpirterore e Fatimes A.S. pas nje kohe  pejgamberi e dergoi tek Ftimeja a.s. nje person me emrin Fezeh pejgamberi kishe kushtezuare qe punet e shtepise ti ndajne se bashku per arsye se edhe sherbimi eshte nje pune  fisnike dhe ka vleren e saje.thuhet qe Fezeh ne bisedat dhe konsulltimet qe kishte me H.Fatime Zahran a.s. mesoi keshillat dhe gjerat  me te mira ne  jetes,ku ne nje periudhe 20 vjecare nuk tha kurgje tjeter pervec se ajete kuranore dhe cdoher kur deshironte te fillonte  biseden e saj e fillonte me ajetet hujnore te kuranit.

H.Fatime a.s. posdedonte  dituri dhe njohuri te medha dhe ishe nga njerzite e pare pas pejgamberit e cila pranoi te verteten dhe  la anesh injorancen dhe gjithmon  iu kercenohej muslimanve per kete injorance te tille qe posedonin ata.e nderuara kuranin dhe ehle bejtin I kishte si baza kryesore te udhezimi te shoqerise ku muslimanet vetem nepermjet kesaj rruge mund te arinin te verteten.

Ajo si nje antare I ehle bejtit personave te cilet akoma ishin ne injorance u tha :perqeshje: se po punoni pa qellim? Ju keni librin e allhut .ai eshte liber I qarte dhe ligjet e tij jane  te ndritshme dhe udhezuese.

Duke ua uruar perseri lindjen e H.Fatimes a.s. do te lexojme disa nga fjalimet e saja ku thote:

1)      zoti ju ka dhuruar besimin qe tju pastroje nga shirku-mosbesimi.

 2) Personi I cili bene adhurim te sinqerte per allahun xh.sh. zoti I madhe do ta pasuroje ate  me miresite me te mira te kesje bote.

----------


## ATMAN

Hazreti Fatimeja (sa) nga pikepamja e pranuesve te fese Islame

Ditet e pervjetorit te lindjes se hazreti fatimese (sa) ofruan rastin qe pervec njohjes me teper me vecorite e saje,ti paraqitet botes nje imazh I qarte dhe perjetshem nga gruaja njerezve te mbare botes.Hazreti Fatimene nuk mund ta njohim dhe paraqesim vetem me fjale.Horizonti I madh I vajzes se ndritur te profetit te Islamit Muhammedit (S) eshte nje prmbledhje e vecorive te shkelqyeshme humane te saje.Fatimeja (sa) eshte nje shembull I bukur I levizjes se paster dhe te shenjte te grave pergjate historise se njerezimit.Ne te vertete Fatimeja eshte permbledhje e te gjitha atyre gjerave qe duhet ti kete nje njeri.Njohja me gruan shembullore te Islamit nga goja e njerezve te cilet me ane te studimeve dhe hetimeve e kane njohur ate,I jep nje kahje tjeter madheshtise dhe pastertise se Hazreti Fatimese (sa).

Zonja Vanesa Fuentes nga Amerika,eshte nga ata qe kane pranuar fene Islame dhe ka zgjedhur per vete emrin Zejneb.Ajo e din veten te terhequr nga personaliteti I hazreti Fatimese (sa) dhe thote:Hazreti Fatimeja per mua eshte udhehqese dhe mhikeqyres.Ajo eshte gjitmone me ne dhe gjithmone vezhgon punet tona.Zakonisht mardhneiet me njerezit e medhenj dhe hyjnore ka pasoja shpirterore.Ata hyjne ne jeten dhe shpirtin tone.Hazreti Fatimeja njekohesisht me madheshtine e saj,eshte edhe shume e afert dhe e dashur.Kjo ndjenje e afersise me te behet shkak qe une ate ta kem si shembull te mire te miresise dhe te pranoje ndikimin e saj,dhe ne tabelen e jetes sime te shikoj ne te ne menyre e qe te gjej gabimet dhe te metat e mia.

Zonja Vanesa me tej shton:Personaliteti I hazreti Fatimese eshte I pafund.Per kete shkak hyn ne kohe dhe me ate shkon perpara.Sa do qe koha kalon dhe ndryshon,vlerat e percaktuara qe I ka paraqitur ajo jane te pavdekshme dhe tranferohen ne gjeneratat e ardheshme.P.sh jeta modeste eshte dicka e pergjithshme.Ne me kushtet qe kemi,mund te praktikojme kete modesti ne jeten tone per te arritur ne pozite me te larte,dhe te mos biem pre e kesaj bote dhe te largohemi nga teprimet.

Kjo grua myslimane Amerikane ve theskin edhe mbi kundershtimet ne sjellje dhe kulturat dhe shton:Ne perendim,ata te cilet e pranojne Islamin duke studiuar dhe hetur,jane njohur me realitetin e fese Islame.Per ta kjo fe eshte e bukur,e plote dhe krenare.Dhe ata kur takojne dike ne shoqerine e sotme qe ka mundesi te veproje dicka jo te drejte,keto veprime te tyre nuk I shohin si pjese te Islamit,por tek ata persona ata I shohin shenjat e sjelljes dhe traditave te gabuara.Madheshtia e hazreti Fatimese (sa) per ne qe kemi pranuar fene Islame eshte se ajo eshte pasqyra e te gjithe Islamit.Ajo eshte miresi e madhe qe eshte prezente gjate kohes,dhe eshte e mbrojtur nga gabimet.Une hazreti Zehrane (sa) e shohe si nje njeri te plote,qe eshte me larte se te qenit Grua.Mirepo te qeneit grua e saje eshte vete miresi nga ana e Zotit,por personaliteti shpirterore I saj,veprat shkencore,pergjegjesia,dhe rezistenca e saje e ben ate nje njeri te plote perballe te tjereve.Ne mes te te gjitha ketyre miresive,vecoria me e rendesishme dhe me e mire e hazreti Fatimese (sa) per mua eshte se ajo eshte zemra dhe qendra e Ehli Bejtit (familjes se profetit S).Une gjate studimeve te mia kam arritur ne kete perfundim se Islami pas kalimit te 1400 vjeteve eshte ruajtur nga Ehli Bejti dhe ne krye te tyre shihet drita e egzistences se hazreti Fatimese.Shembujt e edukimit te saje si Imam Huseini dhe hazreti Zejnebi,duke perfituar nga drita e Fatimese,ndricuan ne histori dhe e nxoren shoqerine nga erresira dhe padituria.

Gruaja doktoreshe dhe farmaciste franceze,e cila pas besimit ka zgjedhur emrin Sekine Takavi deklaron :flutura: ne para pranimit te fese Islame ndjesha nje shprazetire shpirterore ne jeten time.Por pas njohjes me personalitetin e hazreti Fatimese (sa) plotesova ndjenjen e shprazetires shpirterore qe kisha.Hazreti Zehra ka te gjitha vyrtitet e nje gruaje te plote dhe besimtare,dhe une kam mesuar nga ajo qe te mendoj per te tjeret dhe me dashurine dhe miresine e tyre ti jap kuptim dhe kahje jetes sime.

Zonja Rebeka,e cila ka zgjedhur per vete emrin Fatime,eshte nje tjeter myslimane nga Amerika.Ajo thote:Nuk mendoj se ndonje grua myslimane apo jomyslimane ne bote studion jeten dhe personalitetin e larte te hazreti Fatimese (sa) dhe nuk rrespekton ate.Hazreti Fatimeja megjithe jeten e shkurter qe pati,me sjelljen dhe veprat e saje,ndryshoi identitetin e gruas,dhe ndryshoi pikepamjen e gabuar qe ishte ndaj gruas.Ajo u be shkak qe ti kthehet gruas pozita e vertete e saje,dhe vertetoi se Islami si baze e miresise dhe lumturise,ka pergaditur kushtet edhe per levizjen dhe prezencen e gruas myslimane.Sipas mendimit tim,ndjekja e hazreti Fatimese (sa) eshte falje personalitet gruas se sotme.

Anxhela Hurmen,eshte grua austriake qe tani ka zgjedhur emrin Fatime.Ajo thote:Hazreti Fatimeja (sa) ka ndryshuar pikepamjen time ndaj gruas,familjes dhe bashkeshortit ne te gjitha aspektet.Aktualisht mardheniet mes burit dhe gruas ne shoqerine perendimore perballen me krize te rende.Sot ne perendim eshte zbehur shume ndjenja e pergjegjesise,shoqerimit,dhe obligimit ndaj njeri tjetrit.Ne kohen kur ne Islam afrimi nderfamiljar mes burit dhe gruas dhe te gjithe anetareve te familjes eshte i forte,dhe mardheniet jane shume te ngrohta dhe te sinqerta,dhe dashuria dhe rrespekti mund te verrehet qarte ne mes te anetareve te familjes myslimane.Une sot si nje grua myslimane e shoh vetem me shume te pamvarur se ne te kaluaren,jame nje grua qe ka poziten dhe detyrat e vecanta ne familje.Une tani hixhabin jo qe nuk e shoh si shenje  ofenduese per gruan myslimane,po ashtu edhe zonja  madheshtore Fatimeja (sa) ate e shoh si zbukurim dhe krenari te gruas myslimane.Hixhabi eshte mbrojtjes I trupit dhe shpirtit tim.Une e falanderoj Zotin e plotefuqishem qe me nderoi mua,me pranoi dhe pas shume viteve humnere me liroi per mua cmimin e miresise se te qenit mysliman.Shpresoj qe syte e te gjithe njerezve te ndricohen nga e verteta hyjnore dhe vlerat reale.

Me fjalet e zonjes Stojli juriste myslimane franceze do te mbyllim kete veshtrim te hedhur mbi jeten e haxreti Fatimes.Ajo thote:Ne naten e lindjes se hazreti Fatimese kater gra I shkuan ne ndihme Hatixhese.Me ndihmen e tyre lindi Fatimeja dhe u realizua deshira e Zotit.Keto kater gra ishin:Sara,Asia,motra e hazreti Musait (as) dhe hazreti Merjemi.Kjo ngjarje eshte tregues I realitetit se te gjithe fete hyjnore kane nje burim te njejte,dhe tre fete,jehudizmi I hazreti Musait,krishterizmi I hazreti Isait dhe Islami I Muhammedit (S),jane te bazuar ne monoteizem,dhe perkulje perballe Zotit meshirues.Me fjale tjera hazreti Fatimeja eshte udheheqesja e grave te gjithesise dhe symbol I monotesiteve.

----------


## ATMAN

Imam Huseini (as) djepi I lirise dhe lumturise

Edhe nje here degjohet kenga e lumturise dhe e pergezimit e cila mbush perplot me dashuri dhe respekt zemrat e te gjithe muslimaneve. ne diten e lindjes se Imam Huseinit (as) nga personaliteti madheshtor I te cilit edhe jomuslimanet kane mare mesimet me te mira nga jeta mendimi dhe kryengritja e pavdekshme e tije.



Imam Huseini(as) ka thene:

Me I urti prej jush eshte ai I cili megjith fuqine dhe aftesin qe posedon fale te tjeret.Cdo njeri qe largon merzine dhe problemin e nje besimtari Zoti ia largon atije problemet e kesaj dhe botes tjeter.Cdokush qe ben pune te mire,Zoti atije ia kthen me te mire,Zoti me te vertete I don bemiresit.

Nje nga pikat e rendesishme te jetes se paraardhesve te Islamit ishte se ata me teper se cdo gje ate qe u preferonin te tjereve e benin edhe vet,dhe ky kordinim ne mes premtimit dhe veprimit te tyre kishte ndikimin me te madh ne popull. Nese Imam Huseini (as) ne fjalimet e tije I keshillonte te tjeret qe te ndihmojne nevojtaret,edhe historia deshmon se ai ne raste te ndryshme ka plotesuar nevojat e nevojtareve si p.sh: Nje dite nje burre I panjohur dhe I varfer erdhi ne Medine. Ai nuk e kishte pare nga afer Imam Huseinin (as) por kishte degjuar per urtesine dhe bujarine e Imam Huseinit(as). Tha me vete : Ai nuk me njeh mua,a thua ai u ndihmon edhe nevojtareve te panjohur dhe te larget? Njeriu I varfer I keshilluar nga disa njerez ariti ne shtepine e Imam Huseinit(as) dhe perballe tije pa imazhin madheshtore dhe te mbushur me urtesi te Imam Huseinit (as). Ne ate moment ai ndjeu se me kete njeri te urte mund te bisedoje lirshem dhe te qaje te gjitha hallet. Kur buri I panjohur mbaroi fjalet Imam Huseini (as) ju drejtua sherbetorit te tije sa para kane mbetur nga harxhimet e jetes ,sherbetori tha: Zotriu im kane mbetur 200 derhem dhe ju thate qe ata ti ndajme me te afermit.Imam Husein(as) tha: 

Sjelli ata 200 derhem sepse dikush tjeter ka me shume nevoje se ne per ato para.

Jeta e Imam Huseinit (as) tregon se ky hazret perkrah gjyshit te nderuar te tije Pejgamberit (sas),babait te tije Aliut (as) dhe nenes Fatime(as) ka aritur vetit me te larta shpirterore. Profeti ate e quante pjese te trupit te tije dhe prijes te te rinjeve te parajses. Ate e vente mbi supet e tije e puthte dhe Huseinin e quante nga ai dhe veten nga Huseini. Personaliteti I Imam Huseinit (as) ishte ne qender te vemendjes se popullit  nga aspekte te ndryshme. Ai hazret pervec imazhit terheqes,edhe fjalet e tije qetesonin zemrat. Imam Huseini (as) ne fjalet e tije respektonte aspektet mendore dhe logjike. Per kete arsye fjala e tije ndikonte jo vetem ne mendimet por edhe ne zemrat e njerzive. Nje dite Muavieu I tha njerit prej kurejsheve: Nese nje dite hyne ne xhamin e Pejgamberit dhe sheh se nje grup njerzish jane ulur te qete dhe degjojne me vemendje dije se Huseini eshte duke u folur atyre. Imam Huseini (as)ne kohen kur fliste per shtremberimet ne shoqeri,pushtimin dhe shtypjen krijonte nje entuziazem te vacant ne mes popullit,dhe ne disa vende te fjaleve te tije ne lexojme: 

O ju qe jetoni ne epoken e shtypesve a nuk e shihni se djelli I se vertetes dhe vet e verteta jane te shkelura dhe aspak nuk punohet sipas saje,dhe shtypja dhe jo e verteta kane leshuar hijen gjithe kund dhe askush nuk e refuzon ate? 

Ne nje kohe te ketille eshte mire qe besimtaret te bejne perpjekje drejte rruges se ringjalljes se te vertetes. Nje nga aspektet e bukura te personalitetit dhe mendimeve te Imam Huseinit(as) eshte lidhja e thelle e ketije hazreti me Zotin,dhe dashuria dhe respekti I paster I tije ndaj Krijuesit te botes. Po kjo lidhje e thelle ishte bazamenti I vendimmarjeve dhe levizjeve reformiste te tije ne shoqeri. Ai hazret me cdo kusht e shihte te nevojshme vazhdimin dhe ruajtjen e vlerave morale dhe hyjnore. Nje dite I thane atije hazreti: sa eshte friga jote ndaj Zotit tende, Imam Husein (as) tha:

Askush nuk do te jete I sigurte nga tmerri i kijametit,pervec atije qe ne kete bote I frigohet Zotit.Me frigen ndaj Zotit nenkuptohet qe njeriu ne cdo moment Zotin e madherishem ta njehe si mbikqyres dhe kontrollues te veprave te tije dhe te frigohet se mos valle nuk I kryen urdherat e Zotit.

Dashuria e Imam Huseinit (as) ndaj Zotit eshte aq e madhe sa qe ai edhe gjat kryengritjes ne Qerbela ne naten e fundit te jetes se tije kerkoi nga armiqet mundesi qe ate nate ta kaloje ne lutje dhe duke Iu falur Zotit dhe tha: 

Ne duam qe sonte naten ta kalojme duke ju falur Zotit tone dhe I lutemi Atij qe te na fale neve. Sigurisht Zoti e din se une e dua faljen perpara Tij dhe gjithashtu e dua leximin e librit te Tij Kuranit,dua lutjen dhe kerkoje falje nga Ai.

Pjesa e rendesishme e jetes se Imam Huseinit (as) fillon pas martirizimit te babait te tij Aliut (as) dhe  vellait Imam Hasanit (as),ne kohen kur ai mori persiper drejtimin e besimtareve. Nese I hedhim nje shikim gjysemshekullit pas vdekjes se Profetit ne shoqerine e atehereshme,do te shohim se bashke me hapat e ndermare ne drejtim te zhvillimit te Islamit,ndodhen edhe disa largime dhe shtremberime nga Islami ne sferen politike,ekonomike dhe shoqerore,ne menyre qe deshira per pushtet dhe pasuri u perhaps shume shpejt ne mes te popullit. Ne kushte te ketilla nje personalitet si Imam Huseini (as) nuk mund te rrije duarkryq dhe te heshte perballe padrejtesive dhe shtremberimeve qe I ndodhin fese se paster Islame. Imam Huseini (as) posedimin e postit dhe pozites shoqerore e shihte si vegel per kryerjen e detyrimeve hyjnore dhe duke patur parasysh urtesine qe ndodhej ne trupin e tij ai u ngrit kunder shtypjes,dhunes dhe trillimeve te reja qe I mveshin fese se paster Islame. Megjithese ne pamje te pare dhe nga aspekti ushtarak kjo kryengritje nuk doli fituese,por nga aspekti I mosdorrezimit ndaj shtypjes dhe padrejtesise,kjo levizje ka ngele kryelarte nder gjenerata me rradhe. Mbasi Imam Huseini (as) dhe shoket besnik te tij mbrojten fene e Zotit dhe I dolen ne ndihme asaj,edhe Zoti I madherishem u fale atyre miresi si ne ate bote edhe ne boten tjeter,dhe ky eshte sekreti I perjetshmerise se kryengritjes se Imam Huseinit (as).



do ta mbyllim me nje tjeter thenie te Imam Huseinit (as),I cili thote:

Gjeja me e keqe e sunduesve eshte qe te kene frike nga armiqte,te jene te rrepte ndaj te pamundurve dhe te jene koprac gjate faljes.

----------


## tani_26

Lexoni pak me poshte se cfare ndodhi me familjen e Profetit Muhamed pasi Profeti nderoi jete....



Aliu - paqja qoftë mbi të - ishte i biri i Abu Talibit, Sheik i Banu Hashimit. Abu Talibi ishte i ungji dhe kujdestari i Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe njeriu i cili e kishte sjellë Pejgamberin në shtëpinë e vet dhe e kishte rritur si të birin e tij. Pasi Pejgamberi u zgjodh për misionin e tij Pejgamberik, Abu Talibi vazhdoi ta përkrahte atë dhe largoi nga ai të ligën që vinte nga të pabesët ndër arabët dhe sidomos ndër kurejshët.

Sipas vlerësimeve të mirënjohura tradicionale Aliu ishte lindur dhjetë vjet pas fillimit të misionit pejgamberik të Pejgamberit. Kur ai ishte gjashtëvjeçar, si rezultat i skamjes në Mekë dhe rreth saj, Pejgamberi kërkoi që ai të linte shtëpinë e babait të vet dhe të vinte në shtëpinë e kushëririt të tij, të Pejgamberit. Atje ai u vendos drejtpërsëdrejti nën kujdestarinë e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë.

Pas disa vjetësh, kur Pejgamberit iu dhurua dhurata hyjnore e pejgamberisë dhe për herë të parë mori shpalljen hyjnore në shpellën Hira, siç e la shpellën për t’u kthyer në qytet dhe në shtëpinë e tij ai e takoi rrugës Aliun. I tregoi atij çka kishte ndodhur dhe Aliu e pranoi besimin e ri. Përsëri në një tubim kur Pejgamberi i Shenjtë i kishte mbledhur bashkë kushërinjtë e tij dhe i ftoi të pranonin këtë religjion, ai tha se personi i parë që kishte pranuar thirrjen e tij do të ishte zëvendës, trashëgimtar dhe ndihmës i tij. I vetmi person i cili u ngrit nga vendi dhe pranoi fenë ishte Aliu dhe Pejgamberi e pranoi deklaratën e tij të besimit. Prandaj, Aliu ishte njeriu i parë në Islam i cili e pranoi besimin dhe është i pari ndër vijuesit e Pejgamberit i cili kurrë nuk ka adhuruar tjetër pos të Vetmin Zot.

Aliu gjithmonë ishte në shoqëri me Pejgamberin derisa Pejgamberi migroi nga Mekka në Medinë. Natën e migrimit në Medinë (hixhrah) kur të pabesët kishin rrethuar shtëpinë e Pejgamberit dhe kishin vendosur ta pushtonin shtëpinë kah fundi i natës dhe ta prenin atë copë-copë derisa ai po flinte, Aliu fjeti në shtratin e Pejgamberit, ndërsa Pejgamberi e lëshoi shtëpinë dhe u nis për në Medinë.  Pas nisjes së Pejgamberit, sipas dëshirës së vet Aliu ua ktheu njerëzve obligimet dhe detyrimet të cilat ata ia kishin lënë Pejgamberit. Pastaj ai shkoi në Medinë me nënën e tij, të bijen dhe me Pejgamberin, dhe me dy gra të tjera.40 Në Medinë po ashtu Aliu ishte gjithherë në shoqëri të Pejgamberit në jetën private dhe publike. Pejgamberi ia dha Aliut për grua Fatimen, të bijen e tij të dashur nga Khadija, dhe kur Pejgamberi ishte duke bërë lidhjen e vëllazërimit midis shokëve të tij ai e zgjodhi Aliun si vëlla të tij.

Aliu ishte i pranishëm në të gjitha luftërat në të cilat mori pjesë Pejgamberi, pos në luftën e Tabukut kur i ishte urdhëruar të qëndronte në Medinë në vend të Pejgamberit. Ai nuk ishte tërhequr nga asnjë betejë as që ia kishte kthyer shpinën çfarëdo armiku. Ai nuk la pa i kryer urdhrat e Pejgamberit, kështu që Pejgamberi ka thënë: “Aliu kurrë nuk ndahet nga e vërteta as e vërteta nga Aliu.”

Ditën e vdekjes së Pejgamberit, Aliu ishte tridhjet e trevjeçar. Ndonëse ai ishte më i larti me virtytet e religjionit dhe më i dalluari ndër shokët e Pejgamberit, ai ishte shty anash nga halifati duke thënë se ishte tepër i ri dhe se kishte shumë armiq në mesin e popullit për shkak të gjakut të politeistëve që kishte derdhur ai në luftërat ku kishte luftuar së bashku me Pejgamberin. Prandaj Aliu qe shkëputur thuaja plotësisht nga punët publike. Ai u tërhoq në shtëpinë e tij ku filloi të ushtronte individë kompetentë në shkencat hyjnore dhe në këtë mënyrë i kaloi njëzet e pesë vjetët e halifatit të tre halifëve të parë të cilët e trashëguan Pejgamberin. Kur u vra halifi i tretë, populli ia dha besimin atij dhe ai u zgjodh halif.

Gjatë halifatit të tij prej afër katër vjetësh dhe nëntë muajsh, Aliu vijoi rrugën e Pejgamberit dhe i dha halifatit të tij formën e një lëvizjeje shpirtërore dhe të përtëritjes dhe filloi shumë lloje reformash. Natyrisht, këto reforma ishin kundër interesave të disa grupeve që kërkonin fitimin e tyre vetjak. Si pasojë e kësaj, një grup shokësh (më të dalluarit në mesin e tyre qenë Talhahu dhe Zubairi, të cilët po ashtu morën përkrahjen e Ajshes, dhe sidomos të Muavijut) morën si pretekst vdekjen e halifit të tretë për të ngritur krye kundër Aliut dhe filluan një revoltë dhe kryengritje kundër tij.

Për ta shuar këtë grindje qytetare dhe kryengritje, Aliu luftoi në një luftë afër Basrës të njohur si “Beteja e Devesë”, kundër Talhahus dhe Zubairit, në të cilën ishte përzier edhe Ajshja, “Nëna e Besimtarit”. Ai luftoi edhe në një luftë tjetër kundër Muavijut në kufi të Irakut dhe të Sirisë, e cila zgjati një vit e gjysmë dhe njihet si “Beteja e Sifinit”. Ai luftoi edhe kundër Havarixhit44 në Nahravan, në një betejë të njohur si “Beteja e Nahravanit”. Prandaj, shumica e ditëve të halifatit të Aliut kaluan duke kapërcyer kundërshtimet e brendshme. Më në fund, në mëngjesin e 19. të Ramazanit, në vitin 40 të hixhrit, derisa lutej në xhaminë e Kufas, ai u plagos nga një i Kavarixhëve dhe vdiq si dëshmor gjatë natës së 21.

Sipas dëshmive të miqve dhe armiqve, Aliu nuk kishte të meta nga pikëpamja e përsosjes njerëzore. Ndërsa me virtytet islamike ai ishte një shembull i përsosur i edukatës dhe i ushtrimit të dhënë nga Pejgamberi. Bisedat që janë bërë lidhur me personalitetin e tij dhe librat që janë shkruar mbi këtë temë nga shiitët, sunitët dhe anëtarët e religjioneve të tjera, si dhe thjesht nga dikush i jashtëm, nga njerëz të dalluar të religjionit, vështirë se mund të krahasohen me të cilitdo tjetër nga personalitetet historike. Në shkencë dhe dije Aliu ishte më i dijshmi nga shokët e Pejgamberit dhe nga muslimanët në përgjithësi. Në bisedat e tij intelektuale ishte i pari në Islam për të hapur derën e demonstrimit dhe të provës logjike dhe për të biseduar për “shkencat hyjnore” ose për metafizikën (ma’arif-i ilahijah). Ai fliste lidhur me aspektin ezoterik të Kur'anit dhe përpiloi gramatikën arabe për ta ruajtur formën e shprehjes së Kur'anit. Ai ishte arabi më elokuent në ligjërim (siç është zënë ngoje në pjesën e parë të këtij libri).

Guximi i Aliut ishte proverbial. Në të gjitha luftërat në të cilat mori pjesë ai gjatë jetës së Pejgamberit, dhe po ashtu edhe pas kësaj, kurrë nuk tregoi frikë ose shqetësim. Ndonëse në shumë beteja, si në ato të Uhudit, Hunajnit, Khajbarit dhe Khandakit ndihmësit e Pejgamberit dhe muslimanët dridheshin nga frika ose zhdukeshin dhe iknin, ai kurrë nuk ia ktheu shpinën armikut. Kurrë nuk e angazhoi Aliu një luftëtar ose ushtar në betejë e të mos dilte nga atje i gjallë. Megjithatë, me plot trimëri kalorsiake ai kurrë nuk do të vriste armikun e dobët as që do t’i ndiqte ata që iknin. Ai nuk do të anagazhohej në sulme të befasishme ose duke u lëshuar si rrëke uji kundër armikut. Është vërtetuar definitivisht në histori se në Betejën e Khajbarit, në sulmin kundër kështjellës, ai e kapi rrethin e derës 
dhe me një lëvizje të menjëhershme e theu derën dhe e hodhi anash.  Gjithashtu në ditën kur u pushtua Mekka, Pejgamberi urdhëroi që të theheshin idhujt. Idhulli “Hubal” ishte idhulli më i madh në Mekkë, një statujë guri gjigante e vendosur në kulm të Qabesë. Duke vijuar urdhrin e Pejgamberit, Aliu e vendosi këmbën mbi shpatullat e Pejgamberit, hipi në maje të Qabesë, e shkuli “Hubalin” nga vendi dhe e hodhi poshtë.

Aliu ishte po ashtu pa shoq në asketizmin fetar dhe në adhurimin e Zotit. Duke u përgjigjur disave që ishin ankuar për zemrimin e Aliut kundër tyre, Pejgamberi kishte thënë: “Mos e qortoni Aliun sepse ai është i dalldisur dhe i shushatur në mënyrë hyjnore.”48 Abu Dardai, njëri nga shokët (e Pejgamberit) një ditë e pa trupin e Aliut në një kopsht palmash në Medinë që qëndronte i shtrirë përtoke, i shtangur si druri. Ai shkoi në shtëpi të Aliut për t’i treguar gruas së tij fisnike, së bijës së Pejgamberit, dhe për t’i shprehur ngushëllimet. E bija e Pejgamberit tha: 
“Kushëriri im (Aliu) nuk ka vdekur. Atij i ka rënë të fikët nga frika e Zotit. Kjo gjendje e kap atë shpesh..”

Ka shumë ngjarje që tregohen për sjelljen e Aliut ndaj atyre më të ulët, për mëshirën për nevojtarët dhe të varfrit, për bujarinë dhe dorëhapësinë ndaj atyre të mjerëve dhe të varfërve. Aliu shpenzonte gjithçka që fitonte për t’u ndihmuar të varfërve dhe nevojtarëve, kurse vetë jetonte në mënyrën më të rreptë dhe më të thjeshtë. Aliu e donte bujqësinë dhe kalonte shumë nga koha e tij duke gropuar puse, duke mbjellë pemë dhe duke punuar arat. Por të gjitha arat që i punonte ai ose puset që i hapte i jepte për ndihmë (vakëf) të varfërve. Ndihmat e tij të njohura si “lëmosha e Aliut”, kah fundi i jetës së tij, arrinin të ardhura të konsiderueshme prej njëzet e katër mijë dinarësh ari.

----------


## tani_26

*Imam Hasan*  - paqja qoftë mbi të - ishte imami i dytë. Ai dhe i vëllai, Imam Huseini, ishin dy djemtë e Amir al-muminin Aliut dhe Hazreti Fatimes, së bijës së Pejgamberit. Shumë herë kishte thënë Pejgamberi: 
Hasani dhe Huseini janë fëmijët e mi. Për shkak po të këtyre fjalëve Aliu do tu thoshte fëmijëve të tjerë: Ju jeni fëmijët e mi, kurse Hasani dhe Huseini janë fëmijët e Pejgamberit.

Imam Hasani u lind në vitin e tretë të hixhrit në Medinë51 dhe jetoi derisa ishte Pejgamberi gjallë nja shtatë vjet, duke u rritur gjatë asaj kohe nën kujdesin e tij të dashur. Pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit, e cila ndodhi vetëm tre muaj, ose sipas disave, gjashtë muaj, para vdekjes së Hazreti Fatimes, Hasani u vendos drejpërsëdrejti nën kujdesin e babait të tij fisnik. Pas vdekjes së babait të tij, përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe sipas dëshirës së babait të tij, Hasani u bë imam; ai po ashtu zuri funksionin e halifit për nja gjashtë muaj dhe gjatë asaj kohe ai administroi gjërat e muslimanëve. Gjatë asaj kohe Muaviju, i cili ishte armik i hidhur i Aliut dhe i familjes së tij dhe kishte luftuar me vite me ambicie për ta zënë vendin e halifit, së pari me pretekst të hakmarrjes për vdekjen e halifit të tretë dhe në fund me një pretendim të hapët për halifat, marshoi me ushtrinë e tij në Irak, në selinë e halifatit të Imam Hasanit. 
Vazhdoi lufta gjatë së cilës Muaviju gradualisht i rrëzoi gjeneralët dhe komandantët e armatës së Imam Hasanit me shuma të mëdha të hollash dhe me premtime të rrejshme, derisa ushtria u ngrit kundër Imam Hasanit.52 Më në fund, Imami u detyrua të lidhte paqe dhe tia jepte halifatin Muavijut, me kusht që përsëri ti kthehej Imam Hasanit pas vdekjes së Muavijut, kurse familja e Imamit dhe ithtarët e tij të mbroheshin në çdo mënyrë.

Në këtë mënyrë Muaviju e zuri halifatin islamik dhe hyri në Irak. Në një fjalim publik ai zyrëtarisht i shpalli të pavlefshme të gjitha kushtet e paqes  dhe në çdo mënyrë të mundshme vendosi presionin më të ashpër mbi anëtarët e familjes së Pejgamberit dhe mbi shiitët. Gjatë gjithë dhjetë vjetëve të imamllëkut të tij, Imam Hasani jetonte në kushte jashtëzakonisht të vështira dhe nën përndjekje, pa asnjë siguri madje as në shtëpinë e tij. Në vitin 50 të hixhrit, atë e helmoi dhe e martirizoi një i familjes së tij, i cili, siç tregohet nga historianët, ishte nxitur nga Muaviju.

Për nga përsosja njerëzore Imam Hasani të përkujtonte babain e tij dhe ishte shembull i përsosur i gjyshit të tij fisnik. Në të vërtetë, derisa qe Pejgamberi gjallë, ai dhe i vëllai ishin gjithmonë në shoqëri të Pejgamberit, i cili ndonjëherë edhe do ti mbante në krah. Si burimet sunite ashtu edhe ato shiite kanë përcjellë këtë thënie të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë që ka të bëjë me Hasanin dhe Huseinin: Këta dy fëmijë të mi janë imamë qoftë të rrinë në këmbë ose ulur (aluzioni me qoftë të zënë funksionin e jashtëm të halifatit ose jo).56 Gjithashtu, ka shumë ngjarje të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe të Aliut që kanë të bëjnë me të dhënën se Imam Hasani do të merrte funksionin e imamllëkut pas babait të tij fisnik.

*Imam Huseini* (Sajjid al-Shuhada, zot ndër martirët), fëmija i dytë i Aliut dhe i Fatimes, u lind në vitin 4 të hixhrit, kurse pas martirizimit të babait, Imam Hasan Muxhtabai, u bë imam përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe me dëshirën e të vëllait. Imam Hyseini ishte imam gjatë një periudhe dhjetëvjeçare, gjithë pos gjashtë muajve të fundit të cilët përputhen me halifatin e Muavijut. Imam Huseini jetoi në kushtet më të vështira të jashtme të trysnisë dhe të përndjekjes. Kjo ishte për shkak të faktit se, para së gjithash, ligjet dhe rregullat fetare kishin humbur shumë nga pesha dhe besimi i tyre, kurse dekretet e qeverisë së Muavijut kishin arritur autoritet dhe pushtet të plotë. Së dyti, Muaviju dhe ndihmësit e tij shfrytëzonin çdo mjet të mundshëm për të mënjanuar dhe larguar familjen e Pejgamberit dhe shiitët, dhe kështu të fshinin emrin e Aliut dhe të familjes së tij. Dhe mbi të gjitha, Muaviju donte të forconte bazën e halifatit të tij për të birin, Jazidin, të cilin për shkak të mungesës së parimeve dhe të skrupullave të veta, e kundërshtonin një grup i madh muslimanësh. Prandaj, për ta shuar gjithë opozitën, Muaviju kishte ndërmarrë masa më të reja dhe më të rrepta. Me forcë dhe detyrim Imam Huseini u desht ti duronte ato ditë dhe të toleronte çdo lloj agonie dhe mjerimi mendor dhe shpirtëror nga Muaviju dhe ndihmësit e tij - deri në mesin e viteve gjashtëdhjetë sipas hixhrit. Muaviju vdiq, kurse i biri i tij, Jazidi, e zuri vendin e tij.

Dhënia e betimit (beja) ishte një praktikë arabe e cila zbatohej për çështjet e rëndësishme siç është ajo e mbretërisë dhe e qeverisë. Ata që sundoheshin dhe sidomos ata më të njohurit në mesin e tyre, do të betoheshin për besnikëri, pajtueshmëri dhe dëgjueshmëri ndaj mbretit ose princit të tyre dhe në këtë mënyrë do të tregonin përkrahjen e tyre veprimeve të tij. Mospajtimi pas betimit konsiderohej si turp dhe çnderim ndaj një populli dhe sikur shkelje e marrëveshjes pasi të ishte nënshkruar ajo zyrtarisht, konsiderohej si krim përfundimtar. Duke vijuar shembullin e Kur'anit të Shenjtë, njerëzit besonin se betimi, kur bëhej me vullnet të lirë dhe jo me forcë, kishte autoritet dhe peshë.

Muaviju kishte kërkuar nga të mirënjohurit ndër popull ti jepnin besimin Jazidit, por këtë kërkesë nuk e kishte bërë nga Imam Huseini. Ai i kishte thënë në mënyrë të posaçme Jazidit në amanetin e tij se nëse Huseini refuzonte ti jepte besimin ai duhej të kalonte mbi këtë çështje në heshtje dhe të mos e bënte të madhe,sepse i kishte kuptuar drejt pasojat shkatërruese që do të vijonin po qe se bëhej trysni mbi këtë çështje. Por për shkak të egoizmit të tij dhe pakujdesisë, Jazidi nuk e përfilli këshillën e babait dhe menjëherë pas vdekjes së babait të tij urdhëroi guvernatorin e Medinës ose ta detyronte Imam Huseinin ti shprehte besim ose ta dërgonte kokën e tij në Damask.

Pasi guvernatori i Medinës e njoftoi Hasanin për këtë kërkesë, Imami, për të menduar për këtë çështje, kërkoi që të shtyhej pak dhe brenda natës u nis me familjen e vet drejt Mekkës. Ai kërkoi strehim në faltoren e Zotit e cila në Islam është vend zyrtar për strehim dhe siguri. Kjo ngjarje ndodhi nga fundi i muajit Raxhab dhe fillimi i Shabanit të vitit 60 të hixhrit. Gjatë afër katër muaj Imam Huseini qëndroi në Mekkë si refugjat. Ky lajm u përhap nëpër botën islamike. Nga një anë, shumë njerëz që ishin të lodhur nga poshtërsitë e sundimit të muavijëve dhe qenë edhe më të pakënaqur kur Jazidi u bë halif, korresponduan me Imam Huseinin dhe i shprehën keqardhjen e tyre për të. Nga ana tjetër, filloi të rridhte një vërshimë letrash, sidomos nga Iraku dhe sidomos nga qyteti Kufa, duke e 
ftuar Imamin të shkonte në Irak dhe të pranonte udhëheqjen e popullatës atje me qëllim të fillimit të një kryengritjeje për të kapërcyer të padrejtat dhe poshtërsitë. Natyrisht, situata e tillë ishte e rrezikshme për Jazidin.

Qëndrimi i Imam Huseinit në Mekkë vazhdoi deri në sezonën e haxhillëkut kur muslimanët nga e gjithë bota rridhnin në grupe drejt Mekkës për të kryer ritin e haxhit. Imami zbuloi se disa nga vijuesit e Jazidit kishin hyrë në Mekë si haxhinj me mision për ta vrarë Imamin gjatë ritit të haxhit me armët që ata i mbanin nën veshjen e posaçme të haxhilerëve (ihrami).

Imami i shkurtoi ritet e haxhillëkut dhe vendosi të ikte. Në mesin e turmës së madhe të njerëzve ai u ngrit dhe me një fjalim të shkurtër shpalli se do të nisej për Irak.  Në këtë fjalim të shkurtër ai po ashtu deklaroi se ai do të martirizohej dhe i luti muslimanët ti ndihmonin për ta arritur qëllimin që kishte ndër mend dhe tu ofronte jetës së tyre rrugën e Zotit. Të nesërmen ai u nis me familjen e vet dhe një grup shokësh për në Irak.

Imam Huseini ishte i vendosur të mos ia jepte besimin Jazidit dhe e dinte fare mirë se ai do të vritej. Ishte i vetëdijshëm se vdekja e tij ishte e pashmangshme në sytë e fuqisë ushtarake të frikësuar të umevitëve, e përkrahur siç ishte nga korrupcioni në disa fusha, i rënies shpirtërore dhe i mungesës së fuqisë së vullnetit ndër njerëzit, sidomos në Irak. Disa nga njerëzit e dalluar të Mekkës i dolën në rrugë Imam Huseinit dhe e qortuan për rrezikun me lëvizjen që po bënte. Por ai u përgjigj se refuzonte ti jepte besimin dhe të miratonte qeverinë e të padrejtave dhe tirane. Ai shtoi se e dinte që kudo që të shkonte ose të sillej, ai do të vritej. Ai do të ikte nga Mekka për të ruajtur respektin e shtëpisë së Zotit dhe të mos lejonte ai respekt të shkatërrohej duke iu derdhur gjaku atje.

Derisa ishte rrugës për Kufa dhe ende disa ditë udhëtimi jashtë qytetit, ai mori lajme se agjenti i Jazidit në Kufa kishte dënuar me vdekje përfaqësuesin e Imamit në atë qytet dhe po ashtu njërin nga përkrahësit e vendosur të Imamit i cili ishte një njeri i njohur në Kufa. Ua kishin lidhur këmbët dhe i kishin tërhequr nëpër rrugë. Qyteti dhe rrethina e tij ishin vendosur nën mbikëqyrje të rreptë kurse ushtarë të panumërt të armikut po e pritnin atë. Nuk i kishte mbetur rrugë e hapur pos të marshonte përpara dhe të ballafaqohej me vdekjen. Ishte pikërisht këtu kur Imami e shprehu vendosmërinë e tij përfundimtare të shkonte përpara dhe të martirizohej; dhe kështu vazhdoi ai këtë udhëtim.

Përafërsisht shtatëdhjetë kilometra nga Kufa, në një shkretëtirë të quajtur Qerbela, Imami dhe suita e tij u rrethuan nga ushtria e Jazidit. Gjatë tetë ditëve ata ndejtën në këtë vend gjatë së cilës kohë ngushtohej qarku kurse numri i ushtrisë së armikut rritej. Më në fund Imami, me familjen e vet dhe një numër të vogël shokësh u rrethuan nga një armatë prej tridhjetë mijë ushtarësh. Gjatë këtyre ditëve Imami e kishte fortifikuar pozitën e vet dhe bëri zgjedhjen e fundit të shokëve të tij. Natën ai i ftoi shokët e tij dhe gjatë një fjalimi të shkurtër deklaroi se nuk kishte mbetur tjetër para tyre pos vdekjes dhe martirizimit. Ai shtoi se meqenëse armiku kishte të bënte vetëm me veten e tij, ai do ti lironte ata nga të gjitha obligimet kështu që secili që dëshironte mund të ikte në errësirë të natës dhe të shpëtonte jetën. Pastaj ai urdhëroi të fikeshin dritat dhe shumica e shokëve të tij, të cilët e kishin shoqëruar për interes të tyre vetjak, u zhdukën. Mbetëm vetëm një grusht i atyre që donin të vërtetën - nja dyzetë nga ndihmësit 
e tij më të ngushtë - dhe disa nga Banu Hashimi.

Edhe një herë Imami i mblodhi ata që kishin mbetur dhe i vuri në provë. Ai iu drejtua shokëve të tij dhe farefisit hashimit duke u thënë përsëri se armiku kishte të bënte vetëm me të. Secili mund të përfitonte nga errësira e natës dhe të ikte nga rreziku. Por kësaj radhe shokët besnikë të Imamit u përgjigjën secili në mënyrën e vet se ata nuk do të shmangeshin as për një çast nga rruga e së vërtetës udhëheqës i së cilës ishte Imami dhe kurrë nuk do ta linin atë vetëm. Ata thanë se do ta mbronin familjen e tij deri në pikën e fundit të gjakut të tyre dhe gjithë derisa të mundnin të mbanin shpatën.

Në ditën e nëntë të muajit, Imamit iu bë sfida e fundit nga armiku për të zgjedhur midis besimit ose luftës. Imami kërkoi një afat për të adhuruar gjatë natës dhe mori vendim të hynte në betejë ditën e nesërme.Në ditën e dhjetë të Muharremit të vitit 61/680 Imami u rreshtua para armikut me grupin e tij të vogël të vijuesve, më pak se nëntëdhjetë njerëz që përbëhej nga dyzetë shokët e tij, nja tridhjetë anëtarë të armatës së armikut që iu bashkuan atij gjatë natës dhe ditës së luftës, dhe nga familja e tij hashimite prej fëmijësh, vëllezërish, nipash, mbesash dhe kushërinjsh. Atë ditë ata luftuan nga mëngjesi deri në frymën e tyre të fundit, kurse Imami, hashimitët e rinj dhe shokët e tij të gjithë ranë dëshmorë. Në mesin e të vrarëve qenë dy fëmijë të Imam Hasanit, të cilët kishin vetëm trembëdhjetë dhe njëmbëdhjetë vjet, si dhe një fëmijë pesëvjeçar dhe një foshnjë në gjinj e 
Imam Hasanit.

Armata e armikut, pasi mori fund lufta, e plaçkiti haramin e Imamit dhe i dogj tendat e tyre. Ata i prenë kokat e kufomave të dëshmorëve, i rropën dhe i hodhën përtoke pa i varrosur. Pastaj i morën anëtarët e haramit, të gjithë nga të cilët ishin gra dhe vajza të pafuqishme, së bashku me kokat e martirëve, dhe i çuan në Kufa.70 Në mesin e të burgosurve ishin tre anëtarë meshkuj: një djalë njëzetedyvjeç i Imam Hyseinit, i cili qe shumë i sëmurë dhe nuk mund të lëvizte, gjegjësisht Ali ibën Huseini, Imami i katërt; i biri i tij katërvjeçar, Muhamed ibën Aliu, i cili u bë Imami i pestë, dhe në fund Hasan Mathana, i biri i Imamit të dytë i cili ishte po ashtu dhëndër i Imam Huseinit, dhe i cili duke qenë i plagosur gjatë luftës, qëndronte midis të vdekurve. Atë e gjetën gati duke vdekur dhe me ndërmjetësimin e njërit nga gjeneralët nuk ia prenë kokën. Përkundrazi, ata e morën me të burgosurit në Kufa dhe prej atje e çuan në Damask, para Jazidit.

Ngjarja e Qerbelasë, zënia e grave dhe fëmijëve të familjes së Pejgamberit, dërgimi i tyre si të burgosur nga një qytet në tjetrin dhe fjalimet e mbajtura nga e bija e Aliut, Zejnebi, dhe Imami i katërt të cilët ishin në mesin e të burgosurve, i turpëruan umajadët. Keqtrajtimi i tillë i familjes së Pejgamberit e asgjësoi propagandën të cilën Muaviju e kishte bërë me vite. Kjo çështje arriti përpjestim të tillë saqë Jazidi publikisht i mohoi dhe i dënoi veprimet e agjentëve të tij. Ngjarja e Qerbelasë ishte faktori kryesor për rrëzimin e sundimit të umevitëve ndonëse efekti i saj u vonua. Ajo po ashtu i forcoi rrënjët e shiizmit. Në mesin e rezultateve të menjëhershme ishin revoltat dhe kryengritjet e kombinuara me luftëra të përgjakshme të cilat vazhduan gjatë dymbëdhjetë vjetëve. Në mesin e atyre që ishin instrument ivdekjes së Imamit asnjë nuk qe në gjendje të ikte nga hakmarrja dhe dënimi.

Secili që studion për së afërmi historinë e jetës së Imam Huseinit dhe të Jazidit dhe kushtet që mbizotëronin në atë kohë, dhe analizon kaptinën e historisë islamike, nuk do të ketë dyshim se në ato rrethana nuk kishte zgjidhje tjetër para Imam Huseinit pos që të vritej. Dhënia e betimit Jazidit do të thoshte që publikisht të tregohej përbuzje për Islamin, diçka që nuk ishte e mundshme për Imamin, sepse Jazidi jo vetëm që nuk tregonte fare respekt për Islamin dhe urdhrat e tij, por ai bëri edhe një demonstrim publik për nëpërkëmbjen e paturpshme të themeleve dhe të ligjeve të tij. Ata para tij, edhe në qoftë se i kundërshtonin urdhrat fetare, gjithmonë vepronin ashtu nën maskën e religjionit, dhe së fundit formalisht e respektonin religjionin. Ata krenoheshin se kishin qenë shokë të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe të figurave të tjera fetare në të cilat besonte populli. Nga kjo mund të përfundohet se pohimi i disa interpretëve të këtyre ngjarjeve është i rrejshëm kur thonë se dy vëllezërit, Hasani dhe Huseini, kishin dy shije të ndryshme dhe se njëri e zgjodhi rrugën e paqes, kurse tjetri rrugën e luftës, kështu që njëri vëlla lidhi paqe me Muavijun ndonëse kishte një armatë prej dyzet mijë ushtarësh, kurse tjetri doli në luftë kundër Jazidit me një ushtri prej dyzet vetash. Sepse ne shohim se po ky Imam Husein, i cili refuzoi të jepte betimin para Jazidit për një ditë, jetoi dhjetë vjet nën sundimin e muavijëve, në të njëjtën mënyrë si i vëllai i cili po ashtu kishte duruar gjatë dhjetë vjetësh nën muavijët, pa i kundërshtuar ata.

Duhet të thuhet me të vërtetë se sikur Imam Hasani ose Imam Huseini të kishin luftuar kundër muavijëve ata do të ishin vrarë pa qenë fare të dobishëm për Islamin. Vdekjet e tyre nuk do të kishin pasur kurrfarë efekti para se të paraqitej politika në pamjen e drejtë të Muavijut, një politikan kompetent i cili theksonte se kishte qenë shok i Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, i shkrimit të shpalljes dhe dajë i besimtarit dhe i cili përdorte çdo dredhi të mundshme për ta ruajtur një maskë të religjionit për sundimin e tij. Për më tepër, me aftësinë e tij për ta ngrehur skenën për përmbushjen e dëshirës së tij ai do të kishte mundur ti vriste ata nga vetë njerëzit e tyre dhe pastaj të parashihte një gjendje të dhëmbjes dhe të kërkonte tua nxirrte gjakun, pikërisht siç u përpoq të linte mbresën se ai po hakmerrej për vrasjen e halifit të tretë.

----------


## ATMAN

Sot çdokush mbushet me zemërim, gëlltit urrejtje, mallkon gjithçka që e gjykon të jetë një kundërshtar, me një pasion të pandryshueshëm sikur të jetë i tërbuar. Boja që mbush faqet e gazetave, pamjet që transmetojnë televizionet, valët elektromagnetike që rezonojnë në radio, i gërvishtin veshët tanë si klithma fatzeza që emetohen nga vende të ndryshme, në male ose në ujë, në lugina apo lart në kodra, ata godasin sytë tanë si blicet e fotografëve që na bëjnë të dridhemi dhe hapin plagë në zemrat tona. Këto epika të urrejtjes që dëgjojmë gjatë gjithë ditës dhe natës dhe që na trondisin, këto klithma ogurzeza, na ligështojnë zemrat dhe, për më tepër, njerëzit që kërkojnë shërim nga këto sëmundje, janë pak në të vërtetë. Mendimet e tyre shkojnë në drejtime të ndryshme, por gjithmonë arrijnë në të njëjtën pikë: para, prosperitet ekonomik dhe sukses.

    . . . emocionet thjeshtohen, dëshira konsumohet,
    Kuptimi që buron nga vështrimi, është plot mospërfillje për subjektin e Zotit.
     Akif

Shumë pak janë përjashtuar nga një këndvështrim i tillë i turbulluar, nuk ka ndryshim nëse është i përbashkët apo jo, nëse është kapitalizëm, komunizëm apo liberalizëm. Largësia në karakter mes atyre që i kalojnë jetët duke menduar vetëm për të ngrënë e për të pirë, për të pushuar, për të fituar para, duke pasur në përgjithësi një jetë të këndshme, dhe atyre që janë obliguar për shkak të karakterit të pandryshueshëm të natyrës së tyre, bëhet më e vogël nga dita në ditë. Dallimet themelore midis dy krahëve zhduken në klimën e brishtë njëri pas tjetrit, dhe krijesat njerëzore kërkojnë drejtime të reja, pavarësisht nga natyra e tyre.

Feja, përkushtimi fetar, morali, mendimi i lirë, këndvështrimet tona për artin janë thuajse të parëndësishme. Forca është ulçeruar si të jetë e panjohshme, fantazia ka zënë vend në imazhin e ideve dhe këto ide të pakëndshme kanë dalë mbi të tjerat. Në të vërtetë, unë dua të them që në një kohë të vështirë kam kuptuar që një dramë e brendshme e tillë është një fanatizëm i tmerrshëm. Në ditët e sotme, kur sqarimi dhe ndriçimi i njerëzve është përgjithësuar, kur intelektualizmi është në kulmin e tij, fakti që shkenca dhe injoranca do të takohen në të njëjtën pikë, në kundërshtim me distancën që pritet të ekzistojë në mes tyre, lë për të nënkuptuar një bashkëpunim të errët dhe i krijon ekzistencës një problem serioz të dukshëm. Një kondradiktë e tillë na bën ne të besojmë se dëshira emocionale e disa njerëzve është shumë më përpara nga dëshira logjike dhe mendore e tyre.

Unë besoj që në një periudhë të tillë të errët, kur kundërshtitë janë gërshetuar, kur në pjesë të ndryshme të shoqërisë kaosi ka kaluar çdo lloj kufiri, kur veprimet e errëta me origjinë të ndryshme kanë errësuar pamjen e tokës, kur çfarë është poshtë, ka mbizotëruar mbi çfarë është lart, kur polemikat dhe dialektika janë bërë aq të shumta dhe popullore, kur thashethemet, veçanërisht përmes mjeteve të komunikimit masiv, janë mirëpritur, kur jetët e të tjerëve janë bërë si ushqim për ekzistencën tonë, kur shpirti i bashkimit është tronditur dhe grupimet e ndryshme janë thërmuar ngado, kur shpresat janë thyer dhe dëshirat janë paralizuar, kur shpirtrat kanë braktisur luftën kundër dëshirave, është një nevojë e zjarrtë për t’u kthyer në drejtim të sferës sonë shpirtërore dhe për të dëgjuar botën tonë të brendshme, për të na shkëputur nga atmosfera e errët e botës materiale për të lundruar në atmosferën magjike e të ngrohtë të jetës shpirtërore. Ata që nuk do të bien në letargji dhe do kthehen tek vetvetja sa më shpejt të jetë e mundur, do të ndjejnë magjinë dhe bukurinë e botës së tyre të brendshme. Fatkeqët që dështojnë për t'u kthyer dhe qëndrojnë në mes, ose në krahun tjetër, vazhdojnë të zemërohen, të urrejnë, të shpifin, të gënjejnë dhe të ndjejnë përbuzje, ata vazhdojnë në rrugën e mospërputhjeve të mëdha në të cilën kanë ecur deri në këtë ditë, madje dhe kur dielli shkëlqen, ata do të flenë në errësirë, do të pëshpërisin mendime të errëta gjithmonë në kërkim të vendeve të fshehta dhe qosheve të errta për të jetuar.

Ndokush shpreson që ata do të jenë në gjendje të ndjejnë gëzimin e ditëve dhe netëve të bekuara që ne kemi përjetuar, ku lumenjtë e dritës derdhen ngado. Dikush tjetër shpreson që ata gjithashtu do ta braktisin herezinë, ateizmin, përçarjen dhe rebelimin në zemrat e tyre dhe kështu do të jenë të aftë të respektojnë mirëkuptimin e parapëlqyer dhe qëndrimin e çdo shpirti të vetëm! Ndoshta një ditë këto dëshira do të jenë përmbushur, por duke u vetëshpallur kundërshtarë për Zotin, profetët, fenë dhe përkushtimin fetar, gjë që nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse materializëm që ka arritur në frenezi duke mohuar hyjnitetin dhe duke u zhytur në baltovinën e anarkisë dhe nihilizmit, kurrë nuk do të jenë në gjendje të thithin këtë ajër të përtërirë. Zoti ynë i dashur, vetëm ti mund t'i bindësh ata për ekzistencën tënde dhe t'i çlirosh zemrat e tyre nga vargonjtë!

Në çdo komunitet dhe shoqëri gjenden njerëz që janë të prirur për të braktisur besimin e tyre dhe ka shumë kohë që ata kanë dalë jashtë kontrollit. Bashkësitë dhe shoqëritë e tjera nuk janë aq të fuqishme porsi ne për të kërkuar shpëtim kur përballen me këto abuzime dhe dobësi. Në të vërtetë, ne kemi mendimet me të cilat qetësohemi, besimin me të cilin paqtohemi, ditët dhe netët gjatë të cilave dridhemi nga gëzimi, festivalet dhe karnavalet, por këto ditë, këto netë, këto festivale, këto karnavale janë të lira për çdo shenjtëri. Ato janë si fishekzjarre, ndriçojnë për një moment dhe pastaj shuhen duke dhënë vetëm kënaqësi të çastit, ato janë kalimtare dhe materiale, duke mos premtuar asgjë në rrugën e kënaqësisë shpirtërore. Sigurisht që në botët e tyre ju nuk mund të ndjeni madhështinë e besimit te Zoti dhe as nuk mund të ndjeni që shpirtrat janë të pakufizuar nga koha dhe hapësira, gjithçka fillon me një lumturi të gënjeshtërt dhe të përkohëshme, me delirin për t'u majmur. Atëherë gjithçka është transformuar në kujtime të dhimbshme, në ëndërra të vajtueshme, në shpresa zhgënjyese dhe, në fund, çdo gjë zhduket si të mos kishte qenë kurrë!

Në këtë atmosferë shpirtërore ku ne jemi pranë pragut të Zotit, çdo zë, çdo fjalë, çdo veprim është përjetuar si një vjershë për fëmijë dhe është dëgjuar si të jetë një melodi. Këto rrebeshe poshtë tek ne janë si shiu, ne njomim zemërgjerësinë me këto rrebeshe. Hëna ndryshon pamjen e saj çdo natë, si të jetë duke lajmëruar kohë të përpikta dhe orë të lumtura, dielli lëviz në një pikë të re në horizont për çdo agim, zgjimi i ndjenjave dhe mendimeve tona është në një moment të ri të kohës, duke nxitur ëndrrat tona ta ndjekin atë, duke treguar kujtimet për ne, që ngjajnë me lumin Keuther, premtuar për ne në parajsë. E shkuara bëhet si një mbulesë me shumë ngjyra që mbulon sytë tanë, kulmi i ëndrrave tona është e ardhmja e lumtur, në pritje me krahë të hapura dhe ne, që jemi të çliruar nga kufijtë kufizues të kohës, jetojmë larminë e së djeshmes, e së sotmes dhe e së nesërmes njëkohësisht, dhe si engjëjt, ndjejmë të gjitha gëzimet e kohëve të kaluara. Eshtë e pamundur për ata që nuk janë ushqyer nga i njëjti burim si ne, që nuk ndajnë të njëjtat ndjenja dhe mendime me ne, të ndjejnë dhe kuptojnë thellësitë e shenjta në të cilat ne humbim veten, ku lumturia dhe gëzimi që ne përjetojmë janë si lumenjtë e parajsës.

Besimi ynë, horizontet tona të mendimit, dhe sjellja jonë - karakteristika të mbarësisë, por në të njëjtën kohë që i përkasin një kombi paksa gabues, në këtë pjesë të botës - janë bërë, përmes formimit dhe riformimit në karakterin e personalitetit kolektiv, shumë të përsosura dhe të stolisura me vlera universale. Kjo është një situatë që nuk ekziston tek komunitetet e tjera. Kjo është aq shumë e qartë, sa ata që e kalojnë kohën me ne, nuk është e nevojshme të qëndrojnë gjatë për të qenë të ndërgjegjshëm për këtë ndryshim. E vërteta është që në këto ndryshime, trishtimi i shenjtë në zemrat tona dhe entuziazmi në shpirtrat tanë, që rrjedh si ujë përmes shkëmbinjve, është ndjerë dhe dëgjuar. Sigurisht, ata që u vënë veshin fjalëve tona, gjithmonë do të dëgjojnë meloditë e dhimbjeve të zërave të përzgjedhur me shpresë, do të dëgjojnë notat e ribashkimit, në kërkim të strehës së bukur dhe të përjetshme, në intonacionin dhe në sjelljen tonë. Në të vërtetë, ndërsa në njërin krah ne pëshpërisim "o kupëmbajtës, unë jam djegur në zjarrin e dashurisë, më jep një gotë me ujë," në krahun tjetër themi "unë ngjeva gishtat e mi në mjaltin e dashurisë dhe e shijova atë, më jep një gotë me ujë," dhe kështu jemi në gjendje të kthejmë dhimbjen tonë në buzëqeshje. Gjuhët tona nganjëherë flasin për dashurinë dhe nganjëherë për mërzitinë. Ndonëse dashuria dhe lodhja shkaktojnë dhimbje për të tjerët, tek ata ne gjithmonë dëgjojmë, si Rumiu, poemën e dëshiruar për botën që kemi lënë për të ardhur këtu. Dashuria dhe mërzitja për ne janë si një argument për gjuhën e shpirtit, shkaktuar nga një dëshirë e brengosur për amshim. Meqë besimi dhe ndjenjat tona na dërgojnë në botët magjike të përtejme, ne pothuajse gjithmonë i ndjejmë të gërshetuara trishtimin dhe gëzimin, ne dëgjojmë zërat që qajnë dhe qeshin si notat e ndryshme të së njëjtës melodi. Ne u përgjigjemi kraharorëve që rënkojnë nga shqetësimi me buzëqeshje në faqet tona, siç sytë tanë mbyten nga lotët, ndërgjegja jonë skuqet nga trëndafilat e kopshteve të Iremit.[1]

Edhe nëse kjo nuk është e thjeshtë për çdo individ, lidhja jonë me Zotin është qëndrimi më i natyrshëm që ne mund të marrim, marrëdhënia jonë me Atë është si një magji që transformon të gjithë momentet e jetës sonë në entuziazëm dhe gëzim. Zemrat tona që rrahin me ndjenjat për Të, mbushen dhe rimbushen me ëndrrën për këtë vështrim: ne jemi në gjendje të jetojmë me të ftohtin e hidhur të vjeshtës në zemrat tona sepse kemi gëzimin e pranverës. Shpirtrat tanë adoptojnë qëndrimet më të lakmueshme me instinktet e ndjenjave dhe gëzimit të veçantë që janë rezultat i lidhjes sonë me Lavdiplotin. Në këtë mënyrë, ne shndërrohemi, ata na bëjnë të ndjejmë një entuziazëm të përtërirë, një hapje dhe revelim të ri edhe në momentet kur jemi të pikëlluar e të brengosur. Kënaqësi apo trishtim, revelim apo hidhërim, të gjitha këto emocione pësojnë metamorfozë në zemrat tona që rrahin me besim dhe flasin për ne me kënaqësinë më të natyrshme dhe me shpresat më realiste. Eshtë një fakt, që ne gjithashtu provojmë si momente qetësie po ashtu dhe momente të vështira, javë të bukura dhe ditë të këqija, dritë dhe errësirë që vjen dhe shkon, si dita dhe nata. Megjithatë, ne marrim dashamirësi dhe gëzime të pakapërcyeshme nga duart e të gjitha këtyre vuajtjeve, sepse ne kemi besimin tonë, lidhjen tonë me të Vetmin dhe shpresat tona! Ata që nuk pranojnë që telashet dhe kënaqësitë janë produkt i së njëjtës dëshirë, përpëliten në agoninë e pafund, ndërsa në atmosferën tonë ne shohim qartë që gjithçka do të jetë shndërruar në dhembshuri të thellë. Shijimi i tërë jetës, me të këqijat dhe të mirat e saj si Keuther, në çdo gjë që ne hamë dhe pijmë, në çdo vend që ne banojmë, me të gjitha bukuritë hyjnore të zbuluara në botën tonë të brendshme, me të gjitha gjatësitë e ndryshme të valëve të tyre, na bën që të ndjejmë hidhërimet tona të tkurren para lumturisë, të ndjejmë dhimbjet tona të treten në kënaqësi dhe të ndjejmë jetët tona të derdhen në rezervuaret e qelqta në një spektër ngjyrash. Vdekshmëria jonë është transformuar në përjetësi, ne buzëqeshim edhe kur qajmë.

Në botën tonë, besimet dhe shpresat që burojnë prej tyre janë aq të ndërthurura me jetët tona, sa që çdo kapitull i këtyre jetëve na jep krahë për në vendin e lutjeve dhe na drejton për tek hyrja e botës së përtejme. Na dërgon ne atje dhe i lë zemrat tona të shijojnë bukuritë e parajsës. Në këtë rrugë, ne ndjehemi sikur jemi duke thithur aromat e parajsës. Edhe nëse do ta lëmë veten të rrëmbehet nga jetët tona të përditshme, thirrjet për lutje, këngët që lartësojnë Zotin, zërat e larmishëm për falje, recitimet për emrat e Zotit, ata që i kushtohen mirënjohjes së Tij, duke thirrur Unitetin e Tij në minaret e xhamive, na sjellin ne në atmosferën e tyre. Ato ngjyejnë shpirtrat tanë me ngjyrat e tyre, ato u dhurojnë zemrave tona një zë të qëndisur, psherëtimat na i kthejnë në një fyell duke na zgjuar me bukurinë e muzikës. Këto zëra i zgjojnë shpirtrat tanë dhe ne jemi të magjepsur nga misteret që i përkasin Zotit, magjia e këtyre mistereve që vijnë me shpejtësi nga thellësitë e botëve tona të brendshme dhe që përhapen në të gjithë gjykimet tona, kjo bukuri që zbukuron të gjitha kopshtet e parajsës në mendimet tona dhe që vërshon pas buzëve tona, është si ujëvarat e frymëzimit. Në këtë mënyrë mahnitemi dhe qëndrojmë të tronditur.

Kjo magji, kjo njohje me misteret që i përkasin Zotit, i shton ditët dhe netët e bekuara me begati dhe zemërgjerësi të pakufishme për ne. Kjo është aq e vërtetë, sa gjithçka përreth nesh shfaqet e gëzueshme, çdo kënd merr një pamje spirituale dhe stimulon shpirtrat tanë duke i drejtuar në destinacionet e metafizikës, dhe si arrijnë në kulmin e saj ose në termat sufi, shpirtrat tanë kanë arritur në pjekurinë më të lartë qiellore. Gjithashtu, për të matur shkallën në të cilën ne mund të dëgjojmë dhe kuptojmë çdo gjë që ndodhet rreth nesh, ngazëllehemi si fëmijët që ndjehen sikur janë në parqet e bukura të gëzimit. Kështu ne provojmë lumturinë dhe gëzimin e një dite feste.

Në një botë të tillë, agimi vjen në shtëpitë tona nga dyert e dritaret si një vizitor i pritur, mbrëmja vjen në dhomat tona personale si një e dashur dhe ulet pranë nesh, nata kacaviret tek ne me bashkëshoqërimin e saj për ribashkimin me Konfidentin dhe në çdo luginë duart janë ngritur në lutje drejt Tij, gati për të marrë dhuratat që do të vijnë prej Tij, duke tejkaluar gjendjen e tensionit metafizik me forcën e shpirtit, duke psherëtirë, duke thënë “Merri duart e mia i shtrenjti Konfident, mbaji ato, sepse unë nuk mund të bëj pa Ty!”

Në një botë të tillë, lutja buçet si zërat kumbues të lutjes korale[2] dhe jehona e saj është si zëri dhe fryma e thellësive hyjnore. Vetmia e ngrohtë e natës i mbështjell shpirtrat tanë si një pëlhurë e mëndafshtë, pulset tona rrahin me gjallëri për lajmet e mira që kanë marrë. Ndoshta disa prej nesh këndojnë himnet e lartësimit të Tij, edhe nëse bie shi apo dielli shkëlqen, si një bilbil që e copëton zemrën në përpjekje për të gjetur ritmin ideal për emocionet e tij me tingujt më mallëngjyes. Me një fjalë, gjithësecili është duke kënduar nëpër dhëmbë një melodi me vuajtje dhe gëzim të pafund, me dashuri dhe gjallëri të pashuar, duke dëgjuar drithërimat e shpirtit të vet dhe duke i lënë të tjerët gjithashtu ta dëgjojnë atë. Çdokush psherëtin nga ethet e dashurisë dhe i bën dhe të tjerët t’i ndjejnë ato gjithashtu. Po, siç ata reflektojnë gjallërinë e shpirtit dhe frymëzimin e zemrave të tyre, duke shfaqur vetveten në një moment të fundit, po ashtu ata bëhen zëdhënës për ndjenjat e të gjithëve dhe janë në gjendje për të folur për domethëniet e fshehta ndërsa të tjerët duan, por nuk arrijnë të shprehen.

Horizonti i të jetuarit të së djeshmes, të së sotmes dhe të së nesërmes në të njëjtën kohë me një shkallë të tillë besimi dhe shprese, dashurie dhe mirënjohjeje për misteret që i përkasin Zotit, i jep një thellësi të tillë jetës, që çdo zemër në orbitën e jetës së përtejme e gjen veten të kredhur në harmoninë melodioze të emocioneve dhe ideve dhe është e çliruar nga kufizimet, që janë efektet mbytëse të lëndës. Unë besoj që baza më e fuqishme e marrëdhënieve njerëzore, zanafilla e të gjithë kënaqësive dhe burimi për të gjithë dashuritë, ashkun, atraksionin dhe gravitetin është ky besim dhe kjo shpresë. Çdo dishepull i zemrës që arrin tek ky besim dhe tek kjo shpresë, mund ta provojë dhe ta ndjejë gjendjen e të qenit jashtë kohës, me aftësinë për ta ndjerë të gjithë në thellësitë e tij.

Në të vërtetë, në shkallën ku mund të arrijë pamja, ekzistenca ndjehet në një mënyrë të ndryshme, gjërat vlerësohen në një rrugë të ndryshme dhe shkrihen në vetvete me ngjyrën, shijen, aromën dhe theksin e manifestimit nga amshimi. Këto atribute depërtojnë në gjithçka dhe njerëzit mund të arrijnë një ekzistencë të dytë me një "lindje dhe vdekje" të re. Përgjatë këtyre orëve të gëzuara, kur vështrimi i përjetshëm është përqëndruar në atë që shihet përtej pamjes së dukshme të ekzistencës, ndjehen të gjitha gëzimet e jetës. Ato ndjehen si po të kesh marrë dijet e duhura, ashtu edhe po të jesh çliruar nga pesha e të gjitha gjërave që janë të papranueshme. Qiejt e largët lëshojnë me rrebesh bekimet për këto zemra që janë të etura për dashuri dhe vrapojnë me përmallim dhe mëshirë. Të gjitha zemrat që jetojnë me frikën e shterimit janë të ndrydhura. Lulet qiellore lulëzojnë në këto ëndërra të zbukuruara!

Disa prej nesh mund të mos jenë në gjendje për të arritur në këtë stad - stad në të cilin bëhet një tejkalim i luftës (për të kapërcyer errësirën me të gjitha kuptimet e saj) dhe agimit - për njerëzit me besim dhe horizont, por të gjitha këto janë fenomene për zemrën, shpirtin dhe emocionet. Duke jetuar përmes revelimeve të panumërta të jetës, asnjë tjetër veç heronjve aktivë të lindjes dhe garave të mëdha nuk mund ta kuptojë këtë dashuri, entuziazëm, poezi dhe muzikë që vërshon në shpirtrat tanë nga i Përjetshmi. Ata që nuk janë në gjendje ta kuptojnë këtë, nuk do të jenë për më tepër në gjendje të na kuptojnë ne. Ata që qëndrojnë larg nga kjo jetë delikate dhe e bukur, jetojnë në errësirën e këtij hendeku, ndërsa aftësia për të kuptuar e atyre që kanë gjetur një pozicion prej nga mund ta vështrojnë vërtetësinë në një mënyrë të tillë që shfaqet qartë siç është në të vërtetë, është ndijimi i kësaj dhurate në të gjithë gjatësitë e valëve të saj, dhe e gjerbin atë si lumenjtë e parajsës dhe jetojnë jetët e tyre tokësore si të jenë në qiell.

Kush e di dhe përsa kohë ne do të flasim për këtë kënaqësi dhe gëzim të pafund, me ëndjen e një festivali, për një ditë të gëzuar! Ndonëse do të vazhdojmë të shprehemi për të - të metat në shprehje nga oratorët i lëmë mënjanë - ne do të dëgjojmë akoma me kënaqësi dhe do të përpiqemi ta ndajmë atë me të tjerët!

[1] Përmendur në Kur’an (el-Fexhr, 89:7-8). Shpesh identifikohen me kopshtet e varura të Babilonisë.
[2] Lutjet e përbashkëta që bëhen në xhami në pjesë të caktuara të faljes si dhe refreni “Amin!”

Fethullah Gylen është një ndër autorët më të njohur të mendimit İslam. Ai ka botuar dhjetra libra mbi Islamin dhe qasjet e sotme të shoqërisë njerëzore. Gyleni ka lindur në Turqi dhe aktualisht jeton në SHBA. Librat e tij janë botuar në shqip nga Shtëpia Botuese ‘Prizmi’. Ky artikull është botuar në një gazetat më të mëdha turke ‘Zaman’.

----------


## ATMAN

eshte mire te bejme pak fjale per personalitetin e madh bektashian mbas HAXHI BEKTASH VELIUT , BALLEM SULLTANIT ,i cili ka luajtur nje rrol te madh ne bektashizme si reformator dhe organizator i saj ,aq sa u quajt piri i dyte i bektashizmes Kur nderroi jete HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU ,vendin e tij e zuri Heder Lala Babai,i biri i hoxha idrizit dhe zonjes fatime ,ai ishte i martuar dhe themeloi dinastine e celepijnvet,pas tij teqeja u drejtua nga keta pasardhes: Resul Balliu,Jusuf Balliu,Myrsel Balliu,dhe Jusuf Ballem Sultani Simbas shpjegimeve qe jep profesori turk Zija Shaqiri,ne librin e tij te titulluar “bektashi nefesleri” (poezite bektashiane) Ballem Sulltani ,simbas disa historianeve ka lindur me 1472 pas krishtit ne qytetin Ker te Anatolise –dhe simbas disa te tjereve ka lindur ne vitin 1452 mbas krishtit Ballem sulltani i solli sherbime te medha bektashizmes duke bere ne te nje organizim te ri dhe duke e sistemuar ne gjyshata dhe prinderi ne vende te ndryshme te botes ,Ballem sulltani vendosi perseri sistemin e virgjerimit ne teqene e Haxhi Bektanuts ,prandaj edhe u quajt edhe piri i dyte i bektashizmes Fama e tij ne ate kohe u perhap aq shume sa ne vitin 1509 mbreti i kohes sulltan bajaziti i dyte e thirri ne stamboll dhe e priti me nderime te medha ,kur arriti ne skutari(usqudar) u prit ne nje menyre madheshtore dhe per ndre te tij zbrazen dhe topa ,pastaj me nje barke te vecante te pregatitur posacerisht te shoqeruar nga tri barka te tjera ,arriti ne pallatin topkapi saraj ,ku qe perjashta u prit nga vete mbreti bajazit ,qendroi si mysafir i shquar i pallatit shume kohe ,ku mori dore dhe vete mbreti dhe shume personalitete te pallatit mbreteror ,me pas u kthye ne tesene e tij ne Haxhi Bektash ,ku e vazhdoi detyren fetare deri ne mbarim te jetes se tij me 1517 (Zija Shaqir,”bektashi nefserleri”,faq 25) Tani po kthehemi perseri ne teme : Bazat apo parimet e bektashizmez te vena nga Haxhi Bektashi dhe te rrespektuara nga Ballem Sultani dhe te gjithe pasardhesit e tjere jane: 1)-KURANI 2)-FJALET E PROFETIT MUHAMED a.s. ne cdo rregull apo veprim do te rrespektohet akordi me bazat e mesiperme pastaj vjen parimi tjeter qe sa simpati dhe lidhje i kushtohet personit te profetit Muhamed a.s. aq duhet ti kushtohet edhe femijes se tij EHLI-BEJTIT kjo lidhet me urdherat e shumta te kuranit dhe sidomos te fjaleve te profetit Muhamed a.s. disa prej te cilave po i rradhisim ketu me poshte: 1-verseti i kuranit qe dihet nga te gjithe : “thuaj popullit ti(o profet muhamed)se nuk i kerkoj asnje tjeter miresi pervec dashurise per te afermit e mi…”kap.42 ver.21 kur u pyet profeti prej shokeve te tij se cilet ishin te afermit e tij ,per te cilet u detyrohej dashuria nga zoti, u tha : “Fatimeja,Aliu,Hasani,dhe Hyseni”( jenabiul mevedde ) (burimet e dashurise) faq,106 2-kaptina 33 vers 33: “ e vetmja gje qe deshiron zoti(o Muhamed) eshte te largoje cdo te keqe nga femija jote dhe ti patroje nga cdo gabim sic duhet” si keto versete te kuranit qe permendem ,jane dhe dymbedhjete versete te tjera te ndryshme te cilat urdherojne dashurine dhe rrespektin per familjen profetike (ehli-bejtin) emrat e te cileve i permendem me siper numri i fjaleve profetike qe urdherojne dashurine per Aline dhe famijen profetike jane me qindra ,por ketu do permendim vetem dy a te prej tyre : fjala e profetit: 1-“Dashuria per Aline dhe femijen profetike eshte nje cilesi qe shlyen cdo te mete te besimtarit” 2-“Ate qe te dashuron ty o Ali ,Zoti e vesh me rroben e besimit dhe te shpetimit” 3-“gjeja qe mbush faqen e te mirave per besimtarin eshte dashuria per Aline dhe familjen profetike” fjala e profetit perseri: 4-“une po ju le dy gjera me rendesi juve : librin e zotit dhe familjen ,shikoni mire se familja ime eshte amanet per ju,ta dashuroni dhe kurre te mos ta tradhetoni » ne baze te ketyre, dhe te urdherave te tjera fetare,bektashijte i ofrojne nje dashuri te madhe Aliut dhe familjes profetike nje baze tjeter ,per te cilen interesohet dhe i jep rendesi bektashizma eshte edhe kjo: bektashizma beson se islami eshte shkenca spirituale e mbeshtetur mbi llogjiken dhe arsyen themeli i kesaj feje nuk eshte vetem te plotesosh urdheresat religjoze,ti lutesh zotit,etj, por duhet edhe te zbukurosh moralin dhe ta ngresh ne nivelin e duhur ,sepse profeti Muhamed a.s. aq sa u kishte dhene rendesi lutjeve dhe te gjitha veprimtarive shpirterore ,po aq rendesii kishte dhene edhe permisimit moral ,me ndershmeri e cilesi te mira bile bektashizma shton me kete rast se ndjekesi ,kur i lutet zotit duhet te kuptoje mire se cthote lutja,sepse nuk eshte e sinqerte lutja dhe e dale nga shpirti ,kur lutesi ,besimtari nuk e mer vesh se cfare tote,lutja qe nuk kuptohet nga lutesi ,nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse imitacion dhe nuk buron nga sopirti, e plote quhet lutja qe del nga zemra KUJDESI NE ZGJEDHJEN E ANETAREVE SPIRITUALE Nje tjeter parim me rendesi i trasheguar nga HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASHI eshte kujdesi ne zgjedhjen e anetareve spirituale ,vertet bektashizma u perhap dhe perparoi me hapa te rrufeshme kudo ,por udherrefenjesit bektashinj ,sidomos ata te vjetrit ,kane qene shume te kujdesur dhe te rezervuar ne zgjedhjen e anetareve spirituale ,bektashijte e vjeter ,nuk mernin cdo njeri nga rruga dhe e futnin brenda .Duhej ta zgjidhnin mire e mire nje here ,pastaj ta mernin me vete ,cdo njeri qe kerkon te hyje ne bektashizme rregullisht nuk mund te pranohet ,pa patur cilesite e duhura Si udherrefenjesit ,ashtu dhe bektashijte e vjeter ,per nje njeri qe deshiron te hynte ne rruge ,duhej tu mbushej menda njehere per aftesite e tij, duhej te studionin nje kohe te gjate sjelljet e tija,karakterin e tij,moralin,pastaj ta shkonin ne provime te imta per shume kohe e ne fund ta quanin kandodat per ne udhen bektashiane Kete candidature perseri duhej ta studionin se si e kish me gjithe zemer apo e kerkonte thjesht per kuriozitet,apo per oportunitet (privilegj) ,por nuk mjaftonte me kaq,mbasi u mbushej menda qe zellin e kishte me gjithe shpirt ,atehere e mernin neper rrethe te ngushta ,neper muhabete dhe i shtonin zellin ,duke i shpjeguar cilesite ,biografie,sakrificat e profetit Muhamed a.s. ,pozitat e tija spirituale te larta, e te tjera gjera te ketij lloji Pastaj i shpjegonin zotesine dhe meritat e te madhit Ali ,graden e tij te larte shpirterore ,sherbimet e medha qe i ka bere njerzimit dhe shoqerise,me zotesi dhe vetmohim I tregonin gjithashtu biografie e imameve,te ehli-bejtit , te tere me bollesi ,duke i vene ne dukje keshillat e tyre,meritat e tyre dhe pozitat e larta shpirterore qe gezonin ndaj zotit Me kete menyre kandidatit i shtohej zelli me shume dhe i shumfishohej deshira per te hyre ne rrugen spirituale bektashiane,dhe i futej ne zemer dashuria shpirterore dhe zjarri devocionit te saj I prekur thellesisht candidati e shtonte me teper kerkimin dhe atehere merte emrin TALIB (kerkues) Kjo dashuri i hynte dhe i shtohej aq teper kerkuesit sa e quante diten me te madhe daten qe do hynte ne rrugen dhe do shikonte sekretet dhe hollesite e saja Me kohe i shtohej aq shume zjarri i dashurise sa ishte ne gjendje te bente cdo sakrifice per te mberitur ne te vertetat e ketij ideali te larte spiritual mistik bektashian Ndjekesi kur arrinte ne kete grade quhej ASHIK (dashurues) dhe ne kete kohe ishte i vendosur te hynte ne rruge Por puna nuk mbaronte perseri me kaq ,ai duhej te provohej nese ishte ne gjendje ta ruante apo jo sekretin, duhej te ishte gojembyllur ,te mos kishte sy ne gra,te mos kishte zakon te thoshte genjeshtra,te ishte gati te bente cdo sakrifice per te vene ne zbatim porosità e larta te bektashizmes dhe te kishte me pak fjale cilesi te larta njerzore Kur formohej binda per kete ,ateher merej neper mbledhje te vecanta ,thirrej shpesh here nga teqeja ,bisedonte me babane dhe dervishet e teqese ,por nuk futej ne ceremonira e vecanta ,vetem se futej ne bisedime me te gjata me babane dhe me dervishet dhe kjo ishte pothuaj faza pregaditore per te hyre ne MEJDAN Kjo perseri varej nga zotesia e tij ,ne qoftese do te provante meritat e tij me fakte,atehere vendosej pranimi dhe caktohej dita qe do te shkonte ne ceremonine e dorezimit ,dhe kur dorezohet kerkuesi mer emrin vella shpirteror(xhan) Ne qoftese vellai shpirteror deshiron te sakrifikohet i mbyllur ne sherbimin e teqese dhe ben premtimin solemn per kete gje,pas nje kohe te gjate provash ,prej njemije e nje ditesh,sheh nje ceremoni tjeter dhe mer titullin DERVISH Mbasi provohet zotesia si dervish per tre vjet me rradhe te tjera dhe te jape provat e duhura ,shikon dhe nje tjeter ceremoni, e cila quhet cerimonia e virgjerimit(myxhered) ,per tu dalluar keta dervishe nga te tjeret,pas ceremonise se dorezimit te nesermen u shpohet veshi i djathte ne tyrben e BALLEM SULLTANIT Kur dervishi tregon zotesi dhe pjekuri gradohet prej kryegjynuts ose prej ndonje gjyshate me graden BABA ,dhe po te shohij dhe nje dorezim tjeter, qe eshte cerimonia e fundit e gjysherimit ,e cila kryhet prej kryegjynuts ,ose prej dy apo tre gjysherve ,dhe mer graden e larte GJYSH,dhe kryeson nje nga gjyshata ,dhe kur zgjidhet nga gjysherit per te kryesuar bektashizmen ,mer graden me te larte ne bektashizme qe eshte titulli KRYEGJYSH Per te arritur ne graden baba dhe qe te behet udherrefenjes duhet te dije mire per vec te tjerave, regullat dhe te gjitha ceremonite bektashiane dhe te kete ekperience te madhe ne kete rruge Ne koherat e vjetra ,per ti pregatitur mire dervishet i dergonin per tre vjet neper vizita ne qerrbela(irak)ne mezarin e imam Hysenit,ne mekamin e te madhit ALI ne nexhef,(irak) ne horasan (iran)ku jane vendet e shejta te imameve ,ne bagdad ku ka shume shejtore,ne medine (arabi)ne muzeleumin e profetit Muhamed a.s. ne meke per te kryer pelegrinazhin islam ,dhe neper te gjitha vendet e shejta qendodhen ne vende te ndryshme ,si ne palestine,siri,e gjetiu Kete e benin per ta pjekur dhe forcuar dervishin ,qe te quante dhe te provante te mira dhe te keqia,cilesite e mira qe gjente kudo ti pervetesonte, dhe veset e keqia qe shikonte ti largonte prej vetes se tij ,dhe me te vertete,dervishi qe plotesonte vizitat ne vendet e shejta kishte nje tjeter pamje dhe fitonte eksperience ne cdo pune Shtojme me kete rast se ishte bere zakon ne kohet e vjetra qe kur bente ndonje faj dervisci ne sherbimet e teqese ,per te vuajtur denimin e dergonin te menjehere qe te shkonte neper vizitat e vendeve te shejta me te largeta ,qe keshtu te shikonte ,te vuante dhe te kuptonte Dhe me te vertete ne kete menyre permisohej shume largonte te metat dhe behej tamam njeri i plote ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales Sic thame dervishi per te arritur ne graden e udherrefimit me titullin baba ose gjysh ,duhet te kete mberritur ne nje shkalle pjekurie,duhet te dije me ne fund rregullat dhe ceremonite dhe te kuptoje fort mire hollesite dhe te mbyllurat e filozofise mistike spirituale bektashiane,thellesite e te cilave nuk eshte nuk eshte e lehte te tretesh mire. Ndjekja ne bektashizme (suluqi) Ndjekja apo suluqi eshte udhetimi shpirteror qe ben ndjekesi aspirant spiritual bektashian ,kur dorezohet ,saliq do te thote ndjekes ,apo udhetar Qellimi me kete lloj udhetimi eshte perpjekja qe ben ndjekesi per te arritur tek zoti ,me anen e udhezimeve qe i jep udherrefenjesi Me kete ndjekje shpirterore qellimi eshte qe ndjekesi te pregatitet te permisoj moralin ,duhet te frenoje epshin nga lakmija per grada ,apo per cilesira te kesaj bote,duhet te ruhet nga madheshtia,nga ambicja,nga genjeshtra ,nga marra neper goje(thashethemet) nga doreshtrengimi(kopracia),nga demtimi i tjetrit,dhe me fjale te tjera nga te gjitha veset ,gabimet dhe mekatet-dhe te pajiset me cilesirat me te larta njerzore, si bije fjala me dije ,butesi,ndjeshmeri,hir,drejtesi,e te tjera te ketij lloji,ky rregull nuk eshte vetem per bektashijte,por per te gjithe mistiket spirituale te te gjitha llojeve dhe religjoneve Nje nga mistiket e medhenj shpirterore islame ,Ismail Hakiu,thote per ndjekjen : “ndjekja vjen kur injorancen e kemben me dije, te gjitha veset e keqija i khten me cilesi dhe virtyte te mira, dhe kur zhduk veten tende per tu ndricuar me zotin” me ndjekjen jane marre dhe shume mistike te tjere ,Myhidin Arebiu,ne librin e tij”futuhati meqijje”thote per ndjekesin se eshte ai udhetar qe udheton drejt pozitave te afrimit me zotin,por jo me anen e dijes,por me anen e gjendjes shpirterore ,sepse dija e mistikut eshte gjithnje me gjetje(hal)dhe me te pare(jakin) nje tjeter mistik ,kashaniu,e perkufizon keshtu ndjekjen: “ndjekje quhet pastrimi i shtepise se zemres nga cdo mendim tjeter ,perverse zotit dhe pregatitja e vendit te tij ne te” kjo do te thote te zbrazet zemra nga cdo gje tjeter ,qe te afrohet shfaqja e zotit ne te ndjekja apo udhetimi ne misticizme kane pothuaj nje kuptim,vetem se ndjekja apo udhetimi jane dy llojesh 1-ndjekja e rruges me udhetime te largeta 2-ndjekja shpirterore per ndjekjen per ndjekjen me udhetime te largita nuk do te bejme fjale ,ketu do te meremi me ndjekjen morale,dhe shpirterore , e cila ka kater shkalle: -ndjekja e pare eshte UDHETIMI DREJT ZOTIT (sejr-ilellah),kjo domethene te ngrihesh nga pozita e vetes qe ndodhesh dhe te drejtohesh drejt esences se vertete ,zotit,me fjale te tjera ,te mundohesh te arrish ne majen me te larte te pozites se tij ,kjo behet kur grumbulli i mbulesave te cilat te ndajne nga zoti,te ngrihen fare ,te zhduken dhe te afrohesh tek ai kjo mund te shpjegohet edhe me nje shembull tjeter ,me levizjen e nje njohurie,domethene te nisesh nga njohurite me te uleta dhe duke perparuar neper shkallet e njohurive shkon tek ajo me e larta fare qe eshte njohuria e zotit,se ciles ne gjuhen spirituale mistike islame i thone (ilmi-ledun) ose njohuri hyjnore,e tille njohuri arrihet vetem kur fshin e patron zemren nga cdo gje ose njohuri tjeter dhe e qeron nga te gjitha,pervec zotit,kesaj sic e kemi thene dhe permendur i thone shkrirje per zotin FENA-FILLAH -e dyta nga keto udhetime eshte udhetimi tek zoti(sejr-fillah) arrihet kur ndjekesi me cilesite e zotit dhe me moralin e mbiemrit te tij,fundi i ketij udhetimi shpirteror eshte ngritja fare e mbulesave dhe shfaqja e njohurise hyjnore,qe permendem me siper(ilmi-ledum),kjo grade ka kuptimin gjithashtu qe ndjekesi ne kete pozite te shkrihet ne njesine e zotit dhe te mbetet ne kete polite divine,se ciles mistiket bektashi i thone mbetje tek zoti (beka-bilah) -e treta eshte udhetimi me zotin,qellimi ,me kete eshte qe i pastruan nga cdo lende dhe i shkrire(larguar) fare nga dualizma futet ne divinitet dhe shetit me keto cilesi ,kjo eshte pozita e afrimit,qe quhet me i aferm se nga harku me shigjeten ,e cila eshte shpjeguar ne kuran ne kaptinen e “nexhmit” me fjalet “kabe kavsejni ev edna” ky eshte kulmi i shejterise ,qe ne kete grade njekesit nuk i ka mbetur as therrime ,as shenje,eshte njesuar krejt(me zotin) ,kesaj sic i thame, i thone: sejr-meallah(udhetim me zotin) qe te shpjegohet me mire burimin ky verset e ka keshtu: profetit Muhamed a.s. kur ishte i vetmuar ne shpellen”hirra” ju paraqit ne fytyre njeriu engjelli xhebrail dhe per ta frymezuar ju afrua me prane se shigjeta nga harku,domqthene ju ngjit fare,kete teze e kane interpretuar me shpjegime te ndryshme komentatoret e kuranit dhe i japin shume shpjegime te gjata,te cilat nuk eshte nevosa ti permendim ketu se nuk i pershtaten temes tone -e katerta eshte udhetimi nga zoti(sejr-anillah)qe domethene se i pajisur me graden e njesimit,kthehet per ne grumbull ,qellimi eshte me kete qe nga froni i zotit kthehet ne popull per te stervitur e pjekeruar gjithe kerkuesit,apo ndjekesit,kesaj polite i thone mbetje pas zhdukjes ose dukje pas humbjes,kjo grade eshte pozita me e larte nga te gjitha pozitat e tjera shkurtazi nga te gjitha shpjegimet qe dhame me siper merret vash se per tu afruar prane zotit me pare duhet te heqim dore fare nga cdo gje pervec atij(zotit) dhe ti drejtojme syte e zemres vetem nga AI ,domethene mendimin dhe zemren ta kemi gjithnje tek AI tani vjen puna te mendojme se cfare pregatitje duhet te bejme per kete udhetim dhe cgjera duhet te kemi me vete mendimi i pergjithshem i mistikeve,dhe ne rradhe te pare i bektashijve eshte se per kete udhetim ,me pare se cdo gje duhet te gjesh nje udherrefenjes te mbaruar(te realizuar) e te persosur (myrshidi qamil) i cili te udheheqi dhe te udhezoje ne kete udhetim te gjate dhe te veshtire udherrefenjesi eshte ai qe nuk te le te humbasesh rrugen,te shpeton nga rreziqet qe te mund te paraqiten dhe nga dyshimet e mendimeve te keqija qe mund te vijne,vetem me anen e udheheqesit shpirteror i kapercen te gjitha dhe arrin ne objektivin e deshiruar aq shume,vetem pa kete(udheheqesin)nuk mund te udhetohet,le te kesh dije sa te duash .le te jesh i shkathet,nuk mund tja arrish kurre qellimit i vetem ,kete gje mund ta shpjegojme me nje shembell te thjeshte ne praktike: nje njeri le ti dije vendet te gjitha mire ,por nese nuk i ka shkelur me kembe ,nuk mund te kete eksperience ,per shembull ,cdo njeri e di se sheqeri eshte i embel ,por po nuk e ka provuar,shijuar,nuk mund te kuptoje se cfare lloji eshte embelsira e tij,kur ta shijoje atehere i vjen nga njohuria e embelsires e plote dhe e aferme dhe e di pa pike dyshimi,se ciles ne gjuhen mistike bektashiane i thone dije e aferme(ilmi-jekin) nga keto te gjitha kuptohet se per tu afruar ne rrugen e zotit duhet nje udhetim,gje e cila eshte detyra e udheheqesit ,apo e udherrefenjesit,qe ne gjuhen mistike i thone TESLIQ ,domethene udhetim. PREGATITJA E NDJEKESVET(ASPIRANTEVE)ne bektashizme Per pregatitjen e ndjekesve duhet nje mjeshteri e posacme ,sepse nuk eshte pune e lehte te frymezosh besniket me filozofine e holle spirituale bektashiane Udherrefenjesit e kesaj filosofie te holle ua mesone ndjekesve gradualisht,duke ua spjeguar me shembulla nje e nga nje ,deri sa ti stervisin plotesisht ,duke i bere te plote ,me kete stervitje u zberthejne nje e nga nje te gjitha te pakuptueshmet,qe hasin ne ndjekjen e kesaj rruge,deri sa te kuptojne brendesine e saj ,konform fjales se HAXHI BEKTAnuts i cili ka thene: „kerkoje qe ta gjesh te verteten” per keto hollesi natyrisht u flitet simbas urdherit te te madhit ALI i cili ka thene: „folni popullit simbas kapacitetit te tij mendor“ hollesite e thella te filozofise spirituale mistike nuk jane gjera qe i kuptojne te gjithe,por u flitet simbas kapacitetit te tyre mendor ne kete menyre udherrefenjesit dalengadale i pregatisin ndjekesit dhe i udheheqin ne rrugen e persosmerise,gradualisht i pajisin me driten mistike spirituale bektashiane nje nga bazat qe duhet tju shpjegohet ndjeksvet eshte kjo : qe duhet te lidhin dashuri te madhe per personin e profetit MUHAMED a.s. dhe per femijen e tij EHLI BEJTIN ,te zene miq gjithe dashuruesit e tyre ,dhe te jene armiq te forte per armiqt e tyre konform fjales se profetit,i cili ka thene : « O Zot ! dashuro ate qe dashuron ALINE dhe ki armik ate qe armiqesohet me ALINE » i madhi Ali ishte me i dashuri i profetit Muhamed a.s. dhe me i aferti i tij ,ky trim i madh dhe i vlefshem ra viktime e syrit te lakmise dhe mbeti deshmor dhe sakrifikoi jeten armiqt e fese islame ,simbas bektashizmes ,ne rradhe te pare jane emevijte(fisi i mavijese se mallkuar) te cilet per lakmite dhe ambicjet e tyre zhduken gjithe femijen profetike ,hodhen poshte dhe shkaterruan republiken demokratike islame (qytet shtetin e medines) dhe krijuan fronin e tyre ,per te cilin per ta vazhduar muaren ne sy cdo poshtersi dhe kryen cdo krim, me menyart me te pangjara ne histori ata pikerisht per kete qellim ,bene krime te medha dhe barbare se pari helmuan njeriun me te dashur te profetit,nipin e tij ,imam Hasanin,njeriun me inocent dhe te urte qe ka pare bota pastaj bene aktin kriminal me te tmerrshem qe se kish pare historia ,ne fushen e qerbelase ,e cila tronditi dhe drodhi zemrat e gjithe botes dhe ,ne rradhe te pare te botes islame ,ne kete fushe fatale qe ndodhet ne irak , me i dashuri i profetit dhe nipi i tij ,imam Hyseni ,ra deshmor nga intrigat e politikanevet tradhetare te fese evevinjet,te cilet e vrane ne menyre barbare,me buze te thare dhe pa uje ne kulmin e vapes se gushtit ,me te rane deshmore edhe 72 burra nga me te besniket me te paster ,dhe gjithashtu u masakruan foshnja,gra dhe femije,viktima te pafajshem te agresoreve emevinjvet qe kerkonin te siguronin lakmine dhe ambicjen e tyre fronin tragjedia e qerbelase tronditi gjithe boten dhe mbeti kujtim i hidhur gjate gjithe shekujve deri sot ne ditet tona ,imam Hyseni per te shpetuar boten islame nga katastrofa ,mori gjithe njerzit e tij ,kur mori vesh komplotin e jezidit (biri i mavijese),dhe iku fare nga qyteti i medines dhe shkoi ne meke ,edhe atje ,kur pa se nuk do ti shpetonte katastrofes ,mori njerzit e vet dhe iku se nuk donte te shkaktonte gjakderdhje ,por tradhetaret emevinj nuk donin ta linin te gjalle dhe e rrethuan ne fushen e qerbelase me 10,000 veta ku i prene ujet dhe e shtrenguan fort qe ose te pranonte fronin e tyre ose te vdiste dhe te linte jeten por trimi i madh ,biri i trimit me te shquar te botes ALIUT te madh nuk pranoi kurre nga frika e nje kompromisi te tille ,dhe preferoi dhe ra deshmor ne fushen e nderit ,ashtu sic e kishte per tradite nga i ati i tij Hyseni vertet u vra ,dhe mbeti i shtrire ne fushen e qerbelase ,nga tradhetaret emevinj ,por ideali i tij i paster shpirteror,prestigji dhe rregulli shpirteror mbeti gjithe jeten i gjalle dhe u kujtua dhe kujtohet si shembull per gjithe brezat Me keto shprehje udherrefenjesit rrenjosin simpatine dhe dashurine e ndjeksvet per profetin dhe dhe femijen e tij ,Aline dhe imamet e tjere ,dhe mallkojne emevinjte dhe gjithe ndjekesit e tyre per tragjedite dhe aktet barbare kriminale qe kane bere Kjo pasqyre rrenjoset mire ne zemrat e ndjeksvet dhe ata behen me te vertete ndjekes te vendosur te rruges se paster mistike bektashiane. nga libri: mistika islame dhe mektashizma

----------


## ATMAN

Bektashizmi (sekt mistik i Fesė Islame) u-themelua nga Hunqar Haxhi Bektash Veliu. Haxhi Bektashi bazat e kėtij sekti i mori nga Misticizma islame, tė adaptuara nga i Madhi Ali, i cili u-frymėzua nga Profeti Muhammad (aleihi selatu ve salem). Haxhi Bektashi lindi nė Nisabur tė Horasanit nė Persi me 1248 pas Krishtit. Rridhte nga njė familje e madhe persiane, e cila nė kohėn e tij qeveriste njė pjesė tė gjerė tė vendit. Qysh nė moshėn e njomė, Haxhi Bektashi u-shqua pėr cilėsi tė rralla. I vinte keq pėr ēdo gjė, ndihmonte ēdo njeri, falte ēdo faj. U-pajis me njė kulturė tė gjerė dhe u-thellua sidomos nė filozofi dhe mistikė. Nė moshėn madhore, kur i ati i tij ndroi jetė, Haxhi Bektashi nuk pranoi tė zinte vendin e mbetur zbrazėt si governator, vend i cili i pėrkiste si trashėgim. Dhe popullit, qė i u lut t'a pranonte, Haxhi Bektashi i u pėrgjegj me kėto fjalė: "Dashuria ndaj Zotit ėshtė pėr mua froni mė i lartė." Mendimet dhe kėshillat e Haxhi Bektanuts u-pėrhapen nė shume vise. Qė tė gjithė ata qė e vizitonin mbeteshin tė habitur nga zotėsia e mrekullueshme e tij dhe i pėrunjeshin me respekt. Ai u-largua nga tė gjitha dhantitė e kėsaj bote dhe kujtdo i predikonte pastrimin e vetvetes nga ēdo e keqe. Qėndroi i izoluar pėr shumė vjet nė njė falėtore, ku i lutej Zotit pėr mbarėsinė e gjithė njerėzisė, si edhe pėr faljen e gabimeve dhe tė metave tė saja. I lutej Zotit gjithashtu qe t'i ndriēonte njerėzit, t'i frymėzonte me ndjenjat e dashurisė e tė mirėsisė dhe t'i zhvishte nga ēdo ves, qė kėshtu tė fitonin me tė vėrtetė emrin njeri. Me nė fund u-keshillua nga udhėheqėsi shpirtėror i tij, Hoxha Ahmet Jeseviu, tė shkonte nė Anatoli qė, asikohe, quhej Biladi Rum, pėr tė drejtuar njerėzinė nė rrugėn e mbarėsisė e tė pėrsosmėrisė. Para se tė merrte rrugėn per nė Anatoli, Haxhi Bektashi vizitoi turbenė e tė Madhit Ali nė Nexhef tė Irakut; mauzeleumin e Profetit Muhammad nė Medine; varret e Profetėvet Ibrahim, Davud e tė tjerė nė Palestine, Damask dhe Alep. Shkoi gjithashtu nė Mekkė pėr tė plotėsuar urdhėrin e Haxhillėkut Islam, pas tė cilit mori titullin Haxhi. Kur arriti ne Anatoli, fama e tij ishte pėrhapur mjaft. Me mijra veta i duallėn perpara, gjatė udhėtimit, pėr t'a pėrshėndetur me pėrunjesi dhe pėr tė dėgjuar kėshillat e tija morale. Mė nė fund u-vendos nė vendin e caktuar, nė Suluxhe Karahujuk, i cili mė vonė mori emrin Haxhi Bektash. Atje arriti nė vitin 1281, ku u-takua edhe me shumė mistikė tė tjerė. Nė fillim gjeti disa kundėrshtime, par me zotėsi, urtėsi dhe predikime morale mundi t'i kapėrcejė pengesat dhe, mė nė fund, i u-pėrunjen tė gjithė me respekt. Pas njė viti, mė 1282, Haxhi Bektashi themeloi tė parėn Teqe Bektashiane nė botė. Nė tė njėjtėn kohė organizoi ceremonitė e shėrbesave fetare dhe vuri nė zbatim rregullat bektashiane, tė cilat vazhdojnė edhe sot nė tė gjitha Teqetė. Brėnda nė pak kohė numri i besnikėve bektashinj u-shtua nė mijra e mijra veta. Bektashizmi u-pėrhap nė gjithė Turqinė. Bashkė me Bektashizmin u-pėrhap edhe fama pėr Haxhi Bektashin si shėnjtor. Prandaj shumė veta dėshironin t'a vizitonin. Edhe mbreti i asaj kobe, Sulltan Orhani, qė u-informua mbi kėtė njeri tė madh, vendosi tė shkojė t'a vizitojė per tė marrė bekimet e tij. Sulltan Orhani mbeti aq i prekur nga Haxhi Bektashi sa i tha: "Burrė i vėrtetė, fjala juaj mė bėri aq pėrshtypje sa nuk mė vjen mirė tė largohem." Haxhi Bektashi, me buzėqeshje dashamirėsie, i u-pėrgjegj: ?Po te jesh shpirterisht me mua, edhe nė Jemen tė jesh, je pranė meje. Po tė mos jesh shpirtėrisht me mua, edhe pranė meje tė jesh, je nė Jemen.? PERHAPJA E BEKTASHIZMIT Shumė vjet mė vonė pas vendosjes sė Haxhi Bektanuts nė krye tė Teqesė sė tij, Sulltan Orhani i Turqisė filloi tė bėjė njė organizim ushtarak tė ri. Kur u-organizua kjo ushtri e re mė 1330, u-bė njė ceremoni madhėshtore, nė tė cilėn u-ftua posaēėrisht edhe Haxhi Bektashi. Me dėshirėn e Sulltan Orhanit, Haxhi Bektashi bėri bekimin e kėsaj ushtrie dhe vuri mbi kryet e njė ushtari, qė ndodhej nė rrjeshtin e parė, njė farė kallpaku prej leshi, i cili mbeti si simbol i shenjtė, gjer nė fund, per ushtrinė e re. Si mori fund ceremonia e bekimit, Haxhi Bektashi i u-drejtua Sulltan Orhanit dhe i tha: ?Kjo fuqi e krijuar nga ju do tė quhet Jeniēere. Fytyrat e kėtyre ushtarėve do tė jenė tė bardha e tė ndritura. Krahėt e tyre do tė jenė tė fortė. Shpatat dhe shigjetat e tyre do tė jenė tė mprehta. Kjo ushtri do tė shkojė mbarė nė luftė dhe nuk do tė largohet kurrė nga fusha e betejės veēse si fitimtare.? Fjala Jeniēer ėshtė persishte dhe do tė thotė ushtar i ri. Me anėn e Jeniēerėve, qė ishin ajka e ushtrisė turke, Perandoria Otomane korri suksese tė mėdha e tė vazhduara. Ishte pikėrisht ushtria jeniēere (e cila u-quajt me tepėr ushtri bektashiane se kombėtare) ajo qė dha ndihmėn me tė madhe nė zaptimin e Stambollit dhe tė vendeve tė tjera. Ishte gjithashtu ushtria jeniēere ajo qė arriti e para dy herė pėrpara portave tė Vjenės, me 1529 dhe 1532, me Sulltan Sulej- manin nė krye. Prapa kėsaj ushtrie shkonin edhe misjonarėt bektashinj, tė cilet u-pėrhapėn nė vise tė ndryshme, ku kėshillonin ushtarėt tė silleshin nė menyrė tė urtė e tė njerėzishme me popullin. Kėshtu Bektashizmi mundi tė pėrhapej jo vetėm nė Anatoli dhe nė Azinė e Vogėl, por edhe nė Ballkan dhe nė Afrikė. Haxhi Bektashi jetoi 93 vjeē dhe ndroi jetė mė 1341 pas Krishtit. U-varros me njė ceremoni madhėshtore nė Teqenė e madhe qė mban emrin e tij. Porosia e tij e fundit pėr besnikėt bektashinj ishte kjo: ?Nė ikim, por misjoni i ynė mbetet gjithnjė i gjallė dhe i pavdekshem.? Edhe kur ndroi jetė ky burrė i madh, misjonarėt bektashinj nuk e humbėn aspak, par e vazhduan rrugėn e tyre me zell e guxim. Dhe, pas Haxhi Bektanuts, drejtimi i Teqesė kaloi nė duart e Fisi اelebi. I pari i kėtij fisi qė zuri vendin e Haxhi Bektanuts ishte Hizir Lalaji. Por nga pasardhėsit e Haxhi Bektanuts, ai qė u-shqua si organizator dhe reformator i Bektashizmit ishte Ballėm Sulltani, edhe ky nga Fisi اelebi. Tė tjerė misionarė tė mėdhenj, qė vlejnė tė pėrmenden kėtu, kanė qėnė: Seid Ali Sulltani, qė e ka pasur qendrėn nė Dimotekė tė Bullgarisė; Abdall Musa Sulltani, qė e ka pasur qendrėn nė Anatolinė Lindore; Kajgusuz Sulltani, qė e ka pasur qendrėn nė Kajro tė Egjyptit; Virani Sulltani, qė e ka pasur qendrėn nė Irak, atje ku ndodhet turbeja e tė Madhit Ali; Abdul Mumin Dedeja, myrshidi i Fuzuli Sulltanit, qė e ka pasur qendrėn nė Qerbela, nė vend in ku ra dėshmor Imam Hysenji; Durballi Sulltani, qė e ka pasur qendrėn nė Thesali tė Greqisė; Gjyl Babaj, qė e ka pasur qendrėn nė Budapest; dhe Shah Kulli Sulltani, qė e ka pasur qendrėn nė Stamboll. Asikohe Bektashizmi ishte organizuar nė njė menyrė tė pėrsosur dhe ndahej ne gjashtė qendra kryesore, tė cilat ishin: 1. Qendra e Haxhi Bektanuts, qė pėrmblidhte pjesėn e Anatolisė Qendrore e Perėndimore; 2. Qendra e Abdall Musajt, qė pėrmblidhte pjeset e tjera tė Anatolisė; 3. Qendra e Seid Ali Sulltanit nė Dimotekė, qė pėrmblidhte gjithė Ballkanin; 4. Qendra e Abdul Mumin Dedesė nė Qerbela, qė pėrmblidhte njė pjesė tė madhe tė Arabisė e tė Persisė; 5. Qendra e Virani Sulltanit nė Irak, qė pėrmblidhte vendet e Lindjes sė Mesme; 6. Qendra e Shah Kulli Sulltanit nė Stamboll, qė pėrmblidhte viset gjatė bregut tė Detit tė Zi. Nga kėto, ajo qė shquhe.i me shumė ishte qendra e Seid Ali Sulltanit ne Dimotekė. Kjo qendėr shquhej si nga pikėpamja e veprimtarisė fetare, ashtu dhe nga pikėpamja e veprimtarisė kulturore. Qendra e Dimotekės ka qėnė djepi i kulturės bektashiane, nga e cila dilnin ēdo vit katėrqind dervishė qė shpėrndaheshin nė ēdo anė. Tė gjithė gjyshėrit e mėdhenj tė Bektashizmit, si Ak Abdullah Dedeja, Vahdeti Dedeja e tė tjerė duallėn nga kolegji i dėgjuar i Bektashizmit nė Dimotekė. Andej duallėn gjithashtu edhe shumė filozofė, shkrimtarė e vjershėtorė tė mėdhenj, si Nesimiu, Viraniu, Mithaliu, Mustafa Fatih Babaj, Fuzuliu, Ashik Jonuzi, Turabiu, Eshref Rumiu e tė tjerė. Veprat e kėtyre njerėzve tė mėdhenj u-pėrhapėn jo vetėm nė qendra kryesore, par edhe nė Teqetė mė tė vogla dhe lexoheshin jo vetėm nga klerikėt, por edhe nga populli. Gjuha e kėtyre veprave (tė shkruara nė baza mistike) ishte e thjeshtė dhe e ėmbėl. Pėr kėtė aresye u-ēmuan dhe u-kuptuan me lehtēsi nga lexonjēsit. Nė kėtė menyrė, simpathia ndaj Teqevet u-shtua gjithnjė mė shumė dhe populli shkonte me dėshirė tė madhe nė 'to pėr tė gjetur kėnaqėsi shpirtėrore. Teqetė lulėzuan pėr vete dhe pėr tė tjerėt. Kjo periudhė lulėzimi vazhdoi me shekuj. Mirėpo njė gjė e tillė nuk shihej me sy tė mire nga shumė veta, sidomos nga fanatikėt, tė cilėvet u tingėllonin shumė rėndė fjalėt mistike, qė nuk mund t'i kuptonin dot. Por nuk mund tė bėnin asgjė, jo vetėm sepse shumica e popullit kishte simpathi pėr Bektashizmin, por edhe sepse shumė sulltanė bėnin pjesė nė kėtė sekt. Njėri nga kėta ishte Sulltan Selimi i II-tė, i cili kishte marrė dorė nga Gjyl Babaj, Kryetari i Teqesė sė madhe bektashiane ne Budapest, gjyrmat e sė cilės duken edhe sot. Kur ndroi jetė Gjyl Babaj, vetė mbreti, nė krye tė mijra ushtarėve, mori pjesė nė varrimin e tij. Nė atė rast lėshoi edhe njė ferman prej bakėri, me tė cilin porositėte autoritetet e vendit qė tė kujdeseshin pėr Teqenė dhe t'i jepnin pėrkrahjet e duhura. Kjo gjėndje lulėzimi e Bektashizmit vazhdoi gjer nė kohėn e mbretėrimit tė Sulltan Sulejmanit. Pas asaj periudhe filloi dekadenca pėr ?tė, pėr shkak se armiqt e Bektashizmit shtoheshin gjithnjė mė tepėr. Bektashizma Bektashizma eshte dogma mistike qe meret me persosmerine e njeriut ,eshte rruga qe e udheheq njeriun dhe e shpie ne objektivin e deshiruar ,ne afrimin me zotin Eshte ajo rruge vetmitare mistike qe e mergon ndjekesin nga te gjitha shijet e kesaj bote dhe e pajis me dashurine e zotit ,shkrihet fare (fena fellah) ne te dhe mbetet tek ai (beka billah) Bektashizma adhuron dhe rrespekton gjitha urdheresat dhe veprimtarite islame mistike,baza e saj eshte kurani dhe fjala e profetit muhamed a.s. .Bektashizma adhuron zotin e madh dhe i falet dhe lutet atij ,duke e njohur si pushtetin e plotfuqishem ,krijuesin e cdo gjeje . Admiron profetin muhamed a.s. si ndricues botror I drites mistike islame dhe I kushton nje rrespekt te madh hazretit ali a.s.- i cili i frymezuar nga profeti muhamed a.s. me frymen mistike islame eshte ai qe e pajisi boten islame per here te pare me njohurite dhe driten mistike sa dhe u quajt nga te gjithe dijetaret dhe mistiket islame shahi evlija qe do te thote Mbreti i shejtoreve Ky frymezim rrodhi ne kete menyre: nje dite i madhi ali i tha profetit muhamed a.s.  o profet i zotit ! te luetem me tregoni rrugen me te afert qe te con tek zoti ,me te miren ,dhe me te lehten per popullin -eshte ajo qe u perfitua prej profecise ,u pergjigj profeti por cila eshte ajo?- pyeti perseri i madhi ali -vazhdimi i permendjes ne vetmi dhe kudo qe ndodhesh i emrit te zotit- u pergjegj profeti muhamed a.s. por si ta permendim zotin? pyeti perseri i madhi ali Atehere profeti i madh qendroi para te madhit ali dhe i dha urdher qe te mbyllte syte,te afronte veshin dhe te degjonte ,ne ate cast profeti i madh shqiptoi tre here fra zen e njetimit qe eshte : ska zot tjeter vec zotit te madh! si mbaroi kjo i dha urdher te madhit ali ta shqiptonte edhe ai kete fraze si mbaroi kjo ceremoni te madhit ali ju hapen dyert e mistereve te fshehta te botes shpirterore dhe ju frymezua persosmeria I madhi ali kete drite hyjnore u a la trashegim femijes profetike ,imameve me rradhe ,gje e cila u trashegua brez mbas brezi deri sa erdhi tek piri yne HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU i shejte Ky pra eshte kuptimi dhe rendesia qe i japin bektashijte fjaleve ALLAH-MUHAMED-ALI-te cilat jane interpretuar keq nga ata qe mundohen dhe duan te percojne parimin bektashian Pervec detyrave dhe normale te pergjithshme shpirterore bektashizma ka si EVRAD (tradite) dhe dy lutje te vecanta ,njeren ne mengjes kur agon dita dhe tjetren ne mbremje kur perendon dielli . Ne keto falje bektashijte i luten zotit te madh per mbarevajtjen dhe perparimin e te gjithe njerzimit Pervec agjerimit lunar islamik bektashizma ben edhe agjerimin perkujtimor te matemit (zise) qe eshte zija e qerrbelase ,ne keto dite zije perkujtohen te gjithe deshmoret e qerrbelase me imam hysenin e madh ne krye te cilet rane deshmore ne fushen e nderit duke qene te etur e te djegur per nje pike uje ne vapen e gushtit Kete nuk e bejne vetem bektashijte por e gjithe bota islamike (nutset)dhe sidomos te gjitha rruget mistike e cmojne dhe e perkujtojne kete sakrifice dhe per nder te deshmoreve te qerbelase nuk pijne uje per 10 dite me rradhe . Pervec ketyre bektashizma feston edhe ditelindjen e te madhit ali ,per ta nderuar si frymezuesin e pare te dogmes mistike islame Ceremonite bektashiane behen te gjitha perpara publikut ,pervec ceremonive te dorezimeve dhe te lutjeve te posacme,ne te cilat marinpjese vetem ata qe jane anetare spirituale,domethene muhibe. Ky eshte nje rregull i pergjithshem i misticizmes e cila i rrezervon hollesite e saja nga ata qe nuk kane pjekurine e duhur dhe nuk i quan te afte per te kuptuar keto hollesi ,kete e tregon edhe vete fjala misticizme ,e cila vjen nga rrenja greke mistikos qe domethene sekret Nga libri mistica islame dhe bektashizma HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU Bektashizma e mori kete emer sepse si institucion spiritual u themelua dhe organizza nga shenjtori i madh HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU Shenjteria e tij eshte nga persia (irani i sotem)dhe lindi ne qytetin nishabur qe ndodhet ne rrethinat e horasanit ,ne vitin 1248 pas krishtit Zbret nga nje familje e madhe prej fisit profetik,prandaj edhe mori titullin sejjid Fisi i tij rrjedh ne kete menyre : haxhi bektashi eshte i biri i ibrahimit te dyte,ibraimi eshte i biri i sejjid musait ,i biri i sejjid hasanit,i biri i sejjid ibrahimit ,i biri i sejjid mehdiut,i biri i sejjid muhamedit,i biri i sejjis hasanit,i biri i ibrahim muqerrem muxhabit,,i biri imam musa qazimit,qe sic dihet eshte nje nga 12 imamet qe zbret nga familja profetike i ati i hynqar haxhi bektash veliut ishte sundues dhe guvernator i fiseve te atjeshme dhe zoteronte nje vend mjaft te gjere e ema e tij ishte zonja hateme ,e bija e nje familje te degjuar te nishaburit, i ati i saj Ahmed efendiu ka qene nje nga dijetaret e vendit . Haxhi bektash veliu qysh ne moshe te vogel shquhej per cilesi te rradha foshnjore ,qysh ne kete moshe filloi studimet e tij ne shkollat e persise ,shquhej mbi te gjithe per zotesi ,urtesi,zgjuarsi,dhe sjellje te mire,kurre nuk i kishte merzitur shoket ,dhe kur benin gabim i falte dhe i keshillonte ,nuk ja hidhte ne sy kurre te meten e tjetrit ,por me te gjithe shkonte mire,aq sa e donin qe te gjithe ,kudo fitonte simpatine e te gjitheve Ne kete menyre vazhdoi mesimet dhe kur u rrit u diploma nga te gjitha shkollat civile te kohes Ne moshen e pjekurise filloi mesimet mistike prej te madhit Lokman Perende (mjeshter mistik i kohes)nje nga mistiket e medhenj te te atij vendi ,ju vu me gjithe mend asaj dege (misticizmit)dhe korri suksese te medha morale dhe spirituale I frymezuar nga keto keto parime , u menjanua nga bota fare dhe ju kushtua idealit te tij mistik Kur nderoi jete i ati ,te gjithe e shtrenguan qe ta vinin ne vend te tij qe te sundonte vendin ,por haxhi bektashi nuk e pranoi nje gje te tille me asnje menyre,vijonte gjithnje rrugen e tij ,rrugen e persosmerise dhe i sherbente kurdohere ketij ideali Ne fund u inspirua prej shejtit udherrefenjes te mbaruar hoxha Ahmed Jeseviut,qe te shkonte ne vendin e quajtur biladirum(anatoli ,turqi)si misionar dhe te perhapte idealin spiritual mistik Haxhi bektashi nuk e beri dy urdherin dhe menjehere u pregatit per te shkuar ,para se te shkonte atje vajti dhe vizitoi turbene e te madhit Ali ne qytetin e naxhafit ne irak,atje qendroi 40 dite me rradhe duke bere lutje Ne henen e caktuar (dhilhixhe) shkoi ne MEKE per te kryer urdherin e pelegrinazhit islam dhe mori titullin HAXHI te cilin e gezon edhe sot e gjithe diten Me vone vizitoi muzoleumin e profetit Muhamed a.s.ne medine ku qendroi edhe atje 40 dite duke bere lutje ,pastaj vizitoi palestinen,damaskun ,dhe shume vende te tjera te shejta ,atje vizitoi te gjithe mezaret e te gjithe profeteve dhe shejtoreve me radhe Ne fund ne vitin me 1281 arriti ne vendin e porositur sulxhe karaujuk(anatoli) ku u takua me shume mistike te tjere ,ne fillim gjeti shume kundershtime ,por haxhi bektashi ,me zotesine e tij dhe me fjalet e tij te larta e te dokumentuara mire ,i bindi ata dhe te gjithe ju i u perulen pa asnje kundershtim Atehere themeloi atje tesene e pare bektashiane ne bote me 1282 ,e cila mori fame me vone dhe u be qendra e pergjithshme bektashiane ,Haxhi bektashi organizoi ceremonite bektashiane dhe nga koha ne kohe ,me qindra njerez e vizitonin dhe mernin dore prej tij Dita dites shumoheshin anetaret spirituale aq sa bektashizma u perhap kudo dhe u degjua ne te gjitha viset e anatolise ,si u perhap ne te gjithe turqine ,Hynqar haxhi bektashi dergoi misionare edhe jashte keshtu qe bektashizma u zgjerua dhe u perhap ne te gjitha viset myslimane te asaj kohe si ne lindjen e mesme , egjipt,persi,arabi,ballkan,etj,me nje kler te madh dhe me miliona anetare HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU si i sherbeu me sukses idealit te vet mistik spiritual,bektashizmes ,mbindricoi gjithe boten me parimet e saj ,dhe me 1341 ne moshen 93 vjecare ndroi jete dhe u varros me nderime te medha ne vendin e teqese ne nje tyrbe te madhe dhe te bukur , e cila edhe sot edhe gjithe diten eshte nje vend vizite per te gjithe boten Per famen e tij ,e gjithe kjo krahine mori emrin e tij dhe po e trashegon edhe sot e kesaj dite HUNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU pervec drites se bektashizmes qe i ka bere sherbime te medha gjithe botes mbare na ka lene edhe libra te shtypyra tani kohet e fundit ne turqi , njera nga keto libra e ka titullin mekalati haxhi bektash (frazat e haxhi bektanuts) dhe nje tjeter liber qe e ka titullinfevaidul fukara(dobite e farfavet)tani se afermi na ka rene ne dore libri fevaidul fukaraprej se ciles me poshte po perkthejme nje pjese prej saj qe te perfitojne edhe shqiptaret dhe te kene nje ide nga permbajtja e saj Pervec ketyre librave HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU ka folur dhe ka lene edhe shume vjersha mistike ,te cilat kendohen me melodi neper muhabetet e teqeve ,disa nga keto vjersha dhe poezi te perkthyera ne shqip,permbahen ne pjeset e ketij libri,ku behet fjale mbi literaturen bektashiane HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU ka lene edhe shume fjale te larta ,njera prej te ciles eshte ajo qe i ka thene mbretit orhan te turqise : po te jesh shpirterisht me mua ,je prane meje edhe sikur te ndodhesh ne jemen,dhe po te mos jesh shpirterisht me mua ,je ne jemen edhe sikur te ndodhesh fizikisht pane meje ZOTI NA PAJISTE ME DRITEN E TIJ AMIN nga libri mistika islame dhe bektashizma

----------


## ATMAN

Ghadir, mesazh i vlefshëm në kohëra 

Ghadir ështe dëshmi e qartë e drejtësisë dhe e zgjedhjes. Ghadir ështe dita e lidhjes së bekuar të njerëzve me Ehli Bejtin e pastër të Profetit dhe ështe kjo lidhja e ngushtë udhëzon njerëzit në rrugën e lumturisë dhe në anijen e shpëtimit. Ghadir, si një kulturë e gjallë dhe e freskët dhe si një process i gjërë mendor, nuk i përket një epoke të caktuar por ështe i vlefshëm për të gjitha kohërat. Aliu a.s., në Ghadir shndriti si Hëna përballë diellit të Profetit. Kjo ditë e ndritur dhe përcaktuese, qoftë e bekuar për muslimanët. 

Lajmi i rëndësishëm që u shpall në Ghadir, ishte urdhër nga Zoti. Ky urdhër përkoi me ditët e haxhit. Profeti, dërgoi lajmëtarët e tij në rrethinat e Medines dhe në qytetet më të largëta islamike të asaj kohe për të dhënë lajmin se çdokush që dëshiron mund të bashkohet me të në Haxhin e fundit të jetës së tij. Në atë kohë, Aliu a.s. kishte shkuar në krye të ushtrisë në Nexhran dhe Jemen për të ftuar njerëzit në fenë islame. Profeti, duke u nisur nga Medina, me anë të një letre i kërkonte Aliut që të përgaditet për udhëtimin e Haxhit dhe ashtu veproi Aliu. Në këtë mënyrë, atë vit rreth 120 mijë vetë morrën pjesë në ceremoniënë e Haxhit. Profeti i ndritur i Islamit ndodhej në Mekë ku atij iu bë i ditur lajmi se jeta e tij ëheë duke përfunduar dhe ka ardhur koha për ti dhënë lamtumirën kësaj bote. Ai u urdhërua që postin e prijësit të besimtarëve dhe trashigimitë e profetëve tia dorëzojë Ali ibn Ebi Talebit i cili ishte muslimani i parë. Në këtë urdhër thuhej se asnjëherë toka nuk do të lihet pa njerëz që i binden Zotit dhe që njihen për devotshmërinë e tyre. Atëherë, Xhebraili u dërgua nga Zoti në Mekë duke ia atribuar Aliut emrin Emirul Muminin që do të thotë Prijesi i besimtaëve. Profeti, u kërkoi shokëve të tij që të shkojnë tek Aliu dhe ta përshëndesin atë me emrin Prijës i besmitarëve. Ebu Bekri dhe Omeri pyeten: Vallë kjo e drejtë i është dhënë Aliut nga Zoti dhe Profeti? Hz. Muhammed tha: Po, kjo ështe një e drejtë nga Zoti dhe Profeti dhe kështu më ka urdhëruar Zoti!!! 

Njerëzit, përfunduan ceremoninë e Haxhit nën drejtimin e Profetit. Më pas, zbriti ajeti 67 i sures Maide i cili i drejtohet Profetit: 

O ti i dërguar! Komunikoje atë që tu zbrit prej Zotit tënd, e nëse nuk bën (kumtimin në tërësi), atëherë nuk e ke kryer detyrën (revelatën-risalen). All-llahu të garanton mbrojtjen prej njerëzve (prej armiqve)...... 

Profeti i Zotit i kërkoi Bilalit që tu kërkojë të gjithë haxhinjëve përveç sakatëve që të gjithë të drejtohen në vendin e quajtur Ghadir Khom. Në Ghadir Khom, që është një oaz i vogël, Profeti hipi mbi një mimber të improvizuar ndërsa Aliu qëndronte pak më poshtë përkrah tij. Profeti, duke folur shkurtimisht u shpalli të gjithëve se Aliu është pasardhësi i tij dhe theksoi: Askush nuk e kupton dhe komenton përmbajtjen e Kuranit përveç këtij njeriu të cilit po ia ngre dorën. 

Profeti i Zotit, ngriti dorën e Aliut dhe tha: 

 për çdo kënd që unë kam qenë prijës, tani e tutje Aliu do të jetë prijës i tij. 

Të pranishmit u entuziazmuan dhe secili përmendte vetitë dhe cilësitë e larta të Aliut. Pas përfundimit të fjalës së Profetit, njerëzit u drejtuan drejt Aliut për ta përgëzuar. Profeti i Zotit u shpreh:  Falënderuar qoftë Zoti, që na radhiti ndër njerëzit më të mirë. 

Në fitore apo humbje, fytyra e Profetit nuk pësonte ndonjë ndryshim të madh por në ditën e Ghadirit, me fytyrë të lumtur dhe buzëqeshje të ëmbël thoshte:  

  Më uroni mua, sepse jam më i lumturi pasi Zoti më bekoi më profetësi ndërsa Ehli Bejtin tim me Imamat. 

Madhështia e Ghadirit nuk është e rendësishme vetëm për faktin se një person si Aliu, ky njeri i përsosur dhe trim, arriti në pushtet, por edhe për faktin se u vlerësuan lartë mirësia, dituria dhe cilësitë e pashoqe të Aliut. Por, një nga vlerat më të rëndësishme të Ghadirit është se çështja e lidershipit mbeti e rrjedhshme dhe e vlefshme gjatë gjithë kohërave. Në pikëpamjen e Islamit, administrimi i punëve të popullit dhe udhëzimi i njerëzve në rrugën e drejtë dhe të shpëtimit, është një nga çështjet më të rëndësishme dhe më përcaktuese. Islami, njëherë e përgjithmonë shpalli personin që duhet të jetë në krye të pushtetit dhe prjës i vërtetë. Në sistemin politik islamik, ai person që ndodhet në krye të pushtetit ka lidhje të pandarë me ata që drejtohen prej tij. Islami është i mendimit se nëse në krye të shoqërisë ndodhen persona të cilët lidhjet me popullin i ndërthurin në bazë të frikës, dhunës dhe imponimit, apo persona të cilët nuk kanë cilësitë e duhura morale dhe njerëzore, shoqëria do të përçahet dhe do të sundohet nga padrejtësia, krimi dhe shtypja. Kjo për faktin se liderët e tillë bëhen shkak për shkeljen e të drejtave të njeriut dhe për shtypjen e lirisë dhe drejtësisë. Në fakt, në Islam respektohen personaliteti, vullneti dhe të drejtat e popullit dhe funksionarët dhe populli kanë lidhje të pandara në administrimin e çështjeve të shoqërisë. Aliu, me cilësitë  e tij të panumërta ishte shembulli më i plotë i udhëheqësit dhe ai për asnjë çast gjatë pushtetit të tij nuk u nda nga masat e popullit. Hadithi i Ghadirit, është një nga hadithet më të besueshme dhe të qarta. Al-lameh Amini, në 11 vëllimet e librit të tij me titull Ghadir, ka trajtuar dhe ka vërtetuar çështjen e udhëheqjes së Aliut. Për të mbledhur informacione dhe fakte të ndryshme, ai ka vizituar dhe studiuar biblioteka të shumta të vendeve të ndryshme. Profesor Alaudin Khurufe i universitetit Al Azhar të Egjiptit, thekson: Leximi i librit Ghadir më ndihmoi të njoh të vërtetën. Edhe sot, ata persona që kanë studiuar hollësisht dhe thellësisht historinë e islamit, kanë arritur të kuptojnë të vërtetën e zgjedhjes së Aliut në Ghadir. Xhorxh Seil, orientalist i njohur anglez shkruan: Në atë ditë, Muhammedi tregoi një bujari dhe dashuri të veçantë për Aliun dhe duke e përqafuar atë u tha të pranishmëve që ta konsiderojne Aliun pasardhës të tij dhe tu binden urdhrave të Aliut. Letrarja dhe islamologja gjermane Anne Mari Shimel, shkruan: Ali bin Ebi Taleb, ka arritur cilësitë më të larta dhe krenaritë më të shumta. Ai është shembull frymëzues i një lideri fetar dhe trimëria, mençuria, besimi, bujaria dhe mirësia, janë gdhendur në qenien e Aliut. Profeti i Islamit, jo vetëm e ka konsideruar Aliun si posedues të diturisë, por e ka shpallur atë edhe pasardhës të tij. Islamologu gjerman Vilfred Madelung, në librin e tij me titull Pasardhësi i hz. Muhammedit pas studimeve të thella shkruan: Nëse do të zbatohej këshilla dhe testamenti i profetit dhe hz. Ali do të behej pasardhës i tij në pushtet, nuk do të ekzistonin pushtete të paligjshme dhe grabitqare, dhe nuk do të ndodhnin gjithë ato luftëra dhe fatkeqësi për popujt muslimanë. Është e nevojshme që për përkrahësit e drejtësisë dhe humanizmit të theksohet rëndësia e vërtetë e Ghadirit dhe të përçohet mesazhi i vërtetë i kësaj dite. Aliu ishte një prijës i shquar dhe devotshëm për njerëzimin dhe gjatë pushtetit të tij ngulte këmbë në principin e drejtësisë. Mesazhi i Ghadirit shtrihet në kohëra sepse gjithmonë është e domosdoshme që të zgjidhen pushtetarët të drejtë, të pastër dhe udhëzues të vertetë. Sidomos në epokën e sotme, shoqëria ka nevojë për udhëheqës si Aliu të cilët me bujari, dashuri dhe drejtim të saktë ta drejtojnë njerëzimin në rrugën e lumturisë. Në lidhje më këtë, rektori i universitetit të Libanit thekson: Sot, ne kemi shumë nevojë për vlerat që mishëronte Aliu, sepse në botën tonë realitetet janë distancuar nga idealet dhe janë bashkuar me botën materialiste duke ndarë edhe shpirtin e njeriut nga idealet. Si rrjedhim, ndjekja e Aliut, e fjales dhe e veprës se tij, është e vetmja rrugë shpëtimi.

----------


## xhuliana

IMAM MUHAMED MEHDIU---IMAMI I DYMBEDHJETE paqja qofte mbi te 

Pejgamberi i shenjte ka thene:
"Po te duhej te mbetej ne jeten e kesaj bote vetem 1 dite, Zoti do ta zgjaste ate dite derisa Ai te dergoje ne te nje njeri nga komuniteti dhe familja ime.
Emri i tij do te jete i njejte me timin.
Ai do ta mbushe boten me barazi dhe drejtesi ashtu sic ishte mbushur me dhune dhe tirani."

----------


## ATMAN

Ben Andoni 

Legjenda e Sari Salltëkut më shkundet si jehonë në kokë. Ngatërrohem. Dikush ma ka shpjeguar se ai ishte thjesht ai që quhet Shën Spiridhoni në Korfuz, një kult, që respektohet sot e kësaj dite në kishën e madhe të Vunoit, kurse një bullgare dikur rrekej të më shpjegonte se kulti i tij është tutje në Dobruxhë. E shpjegonte paqëm sikur fliste me martirin, që duket se e shkeli Ballkanin kohë para hordhive të frikshme të azapëve, që do të shkundnin gjithçka...I kam të fiksuara më tej prej penës së një shkrimtareje fushat e gjëra, që ledhatojnë grurin e paanë të Dobruxhës, dhe besoj se ky shenjtor, që është i gjysmuar-duhet të grishë...Por, asgjë më shumë. Ata që pyes, më shpjegojnë se kanë shkuar në shpellën e tij...Kaq. Të gjithë e dinë, por askush nuk të tregon të veçanta për të. Kuptoj, që nuk dinë asgjë. Për fat, momentet e fundit gjej referatin e një historiani kosovar. Këtu filloj e zbërthej pak e nga pak enigmën e tij...
Sërish humbas në terren dhe shtuar edhe thëniet e mangëta të njerëzve, amnezohem në hapësirat ku hamendësoj sesi ka qenë ky Martir: i shenjtë, apo kushedi se çfarë... 
Në Krujë, kur gjendemi në pazarin e qytetit, na duhet të orientohemi fillimisht për të shkuar. Krutanët e papunë, nuk ta kanë ngenë. Të zhytur në përditmërinë, qytetarët e saj, dikur tregëtarë të njohur, më shumë e kanë mendjen te shenjtëria e jetës praktike. Japin e marrin, më të shumtët venë baste deri në Hollandë e tutje. Këtu qarku i tyre mbyllet. Njësoj si unë, disa mësuese elegante, por prej hallit të veshur me rroba dimërore, po e zgjidhin më paq këtë punë. Me hiret e tyre ia kanë arritur të prenotojnë një furgon dhe mundohen ti mbushin mëndjen shoferit për pazarin. Krutanit, nuk ia hedhin dot, por edhe të humbësh rrugën me këtë njësit femrash, sia vlen. Lëkundet i llastuar trashë burri. Janë një grup zyshash të vjetra dhe të reja, që shkojnë më këmbë atje...Kanë një tog me rroba me vete dhe secila do i blatojë për pak kohë, atje, që tu sjellë fat. Kaq kuptoj. Njoh komshijen time, mësuese e gjeografisë dhe historisë, që hiqet si kompetente, por njësoj si të tjerët, edhe ajo nuk di asgjë për Sari Salltëkun...

Drejt Sari Salltëkut
Gjëja më e vështirë në qytet më duket se është që një krutani, ti kërkosh me shqipen standarte, se ku ndodhet Sari Salltëku. Si për ironi të fatit, janë vetëm dy rrugë në qytet. Njëra drejt kalasë, kurse tjera bigëzon majtas dhe që afërmendsh të dërgon në Sari Salltëk. Të rinjtë nuk të kuptojnë, ndërsa më të vjetërit të duhet të shpjegojnë se duhet të ngjitesh...të ngjitesh dhe në fund me një Zoti ju ndihmoftë, mbyllet gjithçka.
Duhet të jetë një rit normal, sepse në përgjithësi, njerëzit paqëtohen kur të tregojnë rrugën drejt tij. Pavarësisht se nuk gjen sot në Krujë ndonjë njeri që të shpjegojë legjendën e Sari Salltëkut, të gjithë dinë mirë një gjë: që po të shkosh atje ke vendosur të jesh ndryshe. Të bëhet mirë. Do të bësh mirë, paskëtaj. Të bëhet mirë për jetën për pamundësinë, që ke hasur deri më atëhere. Por, ajo që rrjedh nga rruga në të majtë të Ekuestrit të Heroit Kombëtar, është pak që ta besosh...Një rrugë, që ngjitet drejt shkëmbinjve dhe ku fusha bëhet e madhe dhe e madhe, mbi detin, që nuk e lë të zgjerohet më shumë pas vetes. Mësueset kanë shkarë me shpejtësi dhe duken nga përtej xhamave sesa gëzojnë. Të gjitha kanë torba të stërmëdha. Kujtoj se kanë marrë gjëra për të ndenjur. Nuk e hamendësoj dot vendin. Ndërsa, Benz-i ynë gulçon dhe qetësisht i ngjitet malit, më shumë si sfidë e prodhimit historik, sesa mundësi. 
Ikën në një rrugë të ngushtë, që është bërë gjithnjë e më e ngushtë dhe nga pas lëshon ndërtesat e fundit të qytetit . Gjithmonë djathtas, duhet ti ruhesh depresionit të frikshëm të një mali krejt të thepisur, që ka humbur prej shekujsh jeshillëkun. Rruga nuk duhet të ketë qenë kurrë e trajtuar, pavarësisht se në Krujë besojnë se pas zgjedhjeve do të ndryshojë diçka. Siç ndodh rëndom, nuk ndryshon asgjë. Vetëm po erdhi, ai vetë Sari Salltuku (i thonë banorët) si Shën Gjergji i kaurëve, mbathur me rrobën e një burri plak, për ti shpëtuar banorët nga Kuçedra, mund edhe të ndryshojë diçka. Peizazhi dhe rruga, që vazhdojnë monotonisht në mrekullinë e egër, të dërgojnë në një pjesë tjetër të Shqipërisë turistike, ku ndahen frikshëm dy rrugë: Ose në Sari Salltëk ose në greminë. Rrugë të mesme nuk ka. Nuk ka makina, veç makinës së mësueseve, por vetëm shkëmbi, që sido që valëzon, mbetet, po aq i frikshëm në theqafjen e tij. Furgoni me zyshat është para dhe shoferi duket se e ka adrenalinën e mjaftueshme për të kaluar me më pak lodhje këtë hapësirë. 

Edhe Durhami, nga e njëjta rrugë
Në të njëjtën rrugë, gati 100 vjet më parë, Miss Durhami mundohej ti kuptonte diçka, të thënave të përkthyesit të saj, për Sari Salltëkun. Ai ia konfuzonte pa fund, por gruaja kishte humbur në përfytyrimet, sesi mund të luftohej në atë kohë. Në fund, Durhami, kishte mbetur e kënaqur nga fakti, që pak çaste më parë, askush nuk i ishte përzier me bezdi në qytetin e heroit. E fashinuar pas historisë së Skënderbeut, bindet dhe shkruan se në këtë zonë gjen njerëz kaq të bindur, por edhe punëtorë. Shumë punëtorë?! Një imazh, që historia nuk e ka treguar shumë në kohët e mëpasshme, por çti bësh?! Askush nuk i kërkon pasaportën, madje një polic ishte fyer kur ajo i nxjerr pasaportën... Kjo ishte koha kur sytë e gruas u shqitën prej kalasë, për të cilën e dinte historinë më mirë se banorët, dhe i kishte prehur në shkëmbin e lartë...
...
Në fakt, rruga jonë nuk premton shumë, ndërsa makina e ulët i dorëzohet frikës se mund të prekë. Për dreq, shkurret e shumta, dhe vendi i zhveshur, që lë pas gjysmës së rrugës egërsinë e shkëmbinjve, ka të vetmin dëshmitar për kaluesit- vijën e vajit që kanë lënë makinat kryeneçe, që kanë dashur të ngjiten në këtë rrugë të pashtruar...Si ndodh rëndom, vendet ndryshe të Shqipërisë turistike, janë larg axhendave të tejfryra të kryetarëve të bashkive, që rendin më kot të fashinojnë me gjëra të stërthëna. Duke u zhvendosur në legjendë, di se në këto vende, Skënderbeu, mundi që të mbronte principatën e tij nga ushtritë e panumërta turke, ku u shquan ato të dy sulltanëve të mëdhenj Muratit II dhe Mehmetit II. Eshtë pikërisht vendi, nga ku ai fshihej për të sulmuar më pas egërsisht. Por, peizazhi, që të kalamend humbet nga hamendësimet, sepse tash rruga gjarpëron pas shkëmbit, ku të duhet të kalosh me një kujdes të tejmatur. Në rrugë e mbërrijmë furgonin me zyshat, që nuk janë më aq optimiste sa në fillim. Kanë ardh nga Tirana, por nuk e dinë, se në këtë vend mund të mbetesh dhe askush mos të të kujtojë, edhe pse ti ke ardhur për Sari Salltëkun. E bëjmë rrugën të patrazuar, por tashmë Mercedesi i është afruar përfundimisht furgonit, që është prehur i lodhur. 

Në Tyrbe
Këto janë mundimet e fundit, sepse sikur të jetë me dorë, arrijmë në një sheshnajë. Të mbetet dhe një ngjitje e vogël, për të qenë në majë të malit. Privatët e kanë gjetur dhe këtu mundësinë, sidomos për besimtarët e shumtë që vijnë nga e gjithë Shqipëria, për ti grishur që të vijnë dhe në pritje të rrobave, që i lënë tek Sari Salltuku, të hanë diçka. Por, pastërtia dhe njerëzit që shërbejnë, të stepin. Të bie më mirë ti kënaqesh një kanaçeje, që e di se është bërë në ndonjë stabiliment bodrumi, sesa mikpritjes së tyre. 
Ngjitemi me këmbë tash. Dikush ka ngritur një vilë në majë të malit, ndërsa bash poshtë saj,... me disa shkallë të bukura, është shpella ku është teqeja e Sari Salltëkut. Më e vjetra e mësueseve është dorëzuar dhe ngjitet me një gulçitje të frikshme. Ajo na tregon se ku është tyrbja... E kam llogaritur si një tyrbe të thjeshtë, që duhet të ishte diku mbi sheshnajën, por mahnitja është e madhe nga konceptimi dhe bukuria e saj, që duken vetëm kur i afrohesh. Pas gati 100 metrash zbret drejt në një vend. E sërish brenda mrekullisë së saj të duhet që të zbresësh sërish e sërish, brënda saj.
Ka një çezmë dhe pranë saj, një vend nga ku janë tre varre të shenjta...Në një qoshk, është e hapur shpella- dhe atje ndizen qirinj. Era e rëndë e parafinës së keqe e bën këtë vend që të step dhe të ngjall paqti e disi mistikë në errësirën sublime, rrethuar me imazhet e baballarëve të dikurshëm të teqesë.
Në një si tip mbështetëse ndodhet një qirimbajtëse 4 metra, ku janë vendosur qirinj dhe njerëz që luten. Nuk bërtasin. Këtu ka qetësi...Kudo imazhet e baballarëve të Teqesë.
Në një cep jashtë, ku është gdhëndur një send i çuditshëm, është një mbishkrim, i vetmi, që tregon se nga vihet... Besimtarë ky vend i shenjtë u prish në vitin 1967... Përzierja e feve nuk më duket asgjëkundi si këtu, ndërsa të vërtetën për shenjtin dhe dervishin sarrita ta zbuloj, thotë Durhami. Në të vërtetë, ndaj këtë vend e frekuentojnë njerëz të të gjitha besimeve. Në zgavrën e mëposhtme, është një hapësirë tjetër ku prehen disa si mumje të mbuluara, ndërsa kudo rreth tyrbes së konceptuar në shkëmb, ka vende nderimi. 
Me ca shkallë zbritet drejt ujit dhe të gjithë pinë pak ujë, që të freskohen, por edhe të kujtojnë se ishin në Sari Salltëk. Ata që shkelin si fillim, janë më shumë të konfuzuar- ndërmjet atyre që vijnë më shpesh. Kuptohet se mësueset janë më zhurmë-mëdhatë dhe pyesin vazhdimisht dikë prej tyre, që hiqet si kompetente. Nuk ka njerëz që shërbejnë, veç një familje që kujdeset. Mbretëron qetësi, por edhe rregull. Eshtë mbase një nga vendet më të rregullta të besimit, ku pastërtia të duket si simbol. Zbuloj misterin e grave. Kanë sjellë nga kryeqyteti rrobat e gjithë familjarëve dhe i lënë diku në një vend, për ti marrë më vonë.

Sari Salltëku dikur
Prej të gjithë vendeve, që kanë çfarëdo lidhje me Sari Salltëkun, jo vetëm në këto vise, por edhe deri në Bullgari, ku ekziston kulti i madh i Sari Salltëkut, gjurmët më të shumta për të i hasim në Krujë të Shqipërisë. Këtë herë këtë njoftim e kam prej një studiuesi kosovar, që fati e ka sjellë të bëj një studim interesant për këtë vend, në zgrip të ateizmit. Hasan Kaleshi ka bërë një studim impresionues, por edhe tregon si pakkush, për një shenjt, që të konfuzon shpesh.
Nja 600 metra sipër Krujës, asht një majë, të cilën e quajnë mali i Sari Salltëkut, kurse në majën e këtij mali asht teqeja e quejtun Teqja e Sari Salltukut. Në kët teqe, qi gjendet në shpellë, njerëzit hyjnë nëpër shkallë. Nanën e djathtë ekzistojnë dy vorre, ku janë varrosë dofarë shehlerësh. Prej shkambit buron ujë, me të cilin marrin abdes dhe të cilin e pijnë si ilaç për shërimin e dhimbjes së kresë, kurse gratë që nuk bajnë fëmijë, e pijnë tue shpresue se mbas kësaj kanë me pasë fëmijë. Nanën e majtë të teqes është një derë e vogël. Kur e hapin kët derë, duket dheu, të cilin njerëzit e marrin dhe e përdorin si hajmali dhe e mbajnë në shtëpi. Posa të mirret dheu, aty fillon me buron uji. Thonë se prej andej ka ikë Sari Salltuku dhe ka shkue në Dro, një lagje të Krujës.
Tue dalë prej Krujës dhe tue shkue Rrugës së Kalldrëmtë për të mbërritë në fshatin e Krujës asht një tyrbe tjetër pa vorr. Aty gjindet një teqe tjetër , të cilën e quajnë Teqja e gjumër Shejnit (Në të vërtetë Teqja e gjurmës Shejtit). Në një guri aty, asht gjurma e një shpute të kambës. Thuhet se Sari Salltuku e ka vu kambën tue ikë prej Kruje.
Kjo teqe në majën e malit të Sari Salltëkut asht një prej tyrbeve ma të famshme në Shqipni, ndonëse në të nuk banojnë dervishët, por ndizen qirinj vazhdimisht. Një shtëpi e Krujës asht e caktueme me i ndezë aty qirinjtë rregullisht. Dervishët bektashi në Krujë mburren që në rradhët e tyre ka qenë një bektashi i këtillë, si ishte Sari Salltuku, i cili bante mrekullira. Prej Baba Qazimit, i cili ka shërbye shumë vjet si sheh i teqesë në Krujë dhe prej një gruaje shumë inteligjente nga Krueja, e cila ka kalue atje tanë jetën, edhe mbarë familja e saj, si prej babës ashtu edhe prej burrit u takon bektashinjve-kam shënue këtë legjendë, që është e ngjashme me atë që e ka shënue M.Harapi dhe e ka botuar më 1933...

Kthim... më pas
Kaq...Më duket se e kam prek sadopak legjendën e Sari Salltëkut. Tash të mbetet të soditësh, por edhe po të mos dish ritualin, të ndjesh se ai do të mbrojë. Dhe, vërtet ky martir të mbron...Tash je më i qartë. Më i kthjellët. Të duket vetja më i paqëm. Tek e mbramja, qartësohesh sadopak dhe për njeriun, për të cilin prej shekujsh, qarkullojnë pafund legjenda. Ishte në shekullin e XIII, koha kur Ballkani nuk kishte gdhirë ende Azi. Për fat, puna e tij, mbahet si një nga punët më të ndritura për të përhapur Islamin, ende pa vënë këmbë turqit në këto troje.. Shkencëtarëve u mbetën të hulumtojnë edhe më gjerë për këtë periudhë, por edhe të kenë dritë të tjera për avitjen e muslimanëve në trojet tona. Kjo ka pak rëndësi. Tash duhet me zbrit. Mësueset ia kanë shkrepur fotove dhe tashmë bëhen zullumqare. E kanë kryer dhe këtë punë. Njësoj në kohën e tij edhe Sari Salltëku, i është dashur të plotësojë shumë. Të paktën për të respektuar, tarikatin dervishli të bektashinjve, pjesë që ai besohet se i takon. Por, mua më duket se kjo qënie është më afër Shën Gjergjit, me fitoren e tij ndaj kuçedrës, sesa drejtimeve të tjera. 
E përfytyroj me zhgunin e priftit, që mundohet të bëj propogandën e tij për Islamin, dhe e respektoj për misionin e tij, që tashmë sjell paq.
Duket e besueshme ajo që thotë një moment studiuesi kosovar se në shekullin e XV, Sari Salltëku ka qenë aq i lavdishëm, saqë bektashinjtë e kanë përvetësuar për ta futur tek njerëzit. Në fakt, ai të imponon paqe dhe këtë e shikon nga mirësjellja që shoqëron shkëmbimin e rrallë të shoferëve. Janë më të sjellshëm për njëri-tjetrin, kur kthehen që andej. 
Një orë më vonë nuk është më kështu. Të gjithë kthehen në origjinë. Mësueset nuk pushojnë së qeshuri. Krutanët i kanë dhënë fund ditës, ndërsa nata mbulon pak nga pak gjithçka. Në një ditë të tillë, më shumë se një gjysmëshekulli të shkuar- gjermanët mundoheshin të qëllonin Sari Salltëkun, ku mbroheshin komunistët, por dikush, si për dreq, ua devijonte predhat. Sari Salltëku, për fat, nuk ishte asgjë, ai thjesht donte mirësi dhe jo këtë luftë mes njerëzish. Këtu mbaron legjenda dhe kthehemi në realitet...ashtu si komunistët që e kthyen në identitet. Eshtë dimër. Sari Salltëku bëhet më i vogël, teksa zbresim ullinjtë e Krujës dhe na përpin fusha.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*
IMAM ALIU
IMAM HASANI
IMAM HYSEJNI
IMAM ZEJNEL ABEDINI
IMAM MUHAMED BAKIRI
IMAM XHAFER SADIKU
IMAM MUSA QAZIMI
IMAM ALI RIZAJ
IMAM MUHAMED TEKIU
IMAM ALI NEKIU
IMAM HASENI ASKERIU
IMAM MUHAMED MEHDIU* 
Po kur besojnë këta "Profet",Përse quhen Bektashian?
*Seç ja hipe gurit, e bëre veri.
Të keqen të nurit Haxhi Bektashi!
Ç'e shartove dardhën e bëre qershi,
Të keqen të nurit Haxhi Bektashi!
Ç'e shartove fikun, e bëre kajsi,
Të keqen të nurit Haxhi Bektashi!
Ç'i mbështolle retë,i bëre stuhi,
Të keqen të nurit Haxhi Bektashi!*
Ja çfar besojnë!!!

----------


## notii

www.tarikati-saadi.piczo.com

----------


## bayern

Qeke i cuditshem ti. Paske msu me bo copy paste e? Vrej mer hajvon ene boj na i gamor dru se ngele tu infektu temat me 4 rreshtat e tua pa vlere. 

Kaq te deshperume paskeni njel ju filogreket sa vini kerkoni tju nenshtrohen njerzia ne Internet? 

Mire ate po nuk kishit na nji qyqar qe dite me lidh 2 paragrafe per te qene bashke me u munu me na mush menjen? Ty dangallin te dergune nizam e?

----------


## arbain

pse devijoj rrugen e muhamedit aliu?

----------


## dritansaja

ku e gjete qe Aliu devijoi rrugen e Profettit Muhammed? Lexo me shume se nuk paske informacion.

----------

